# |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2010)

*|Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

*|Zeigt her, euer Aerocool Gehäuse|* *[Bilder- und OT-Thread]*

Ich fang mal an .

Schreibt bitte noch dazu welches Aerocool Gehäuse ihr habt (Produktbezeichnung), danke .




Update:
 
1. Platz im Schönheitswettbewerb der schönsten Aerocool Gehäuse: God-Among-Insects
2. Platz im Schönheitswettbewerb der schönsten Aerocool Gehäuse: ph1driver
3. Platz im Schönheitswettbewerb der schönsten Aerocool Gehäuse: gemCraft, _hellgate, roblala, CrimsoN 2.0, TheReal1604...

Verlierer gibt es keine .


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben sind jezt aber auch xigmateks drin


----------



## ph1driver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Na endlich einer, der nen AeroCool thead aufmacht.

Dann hier mal meine.

Ein V-Touch Type A mit Neuem Window nach innen gesetzt, und wie man sieht teilweise Weiß lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier mein aktuelles.

Ein PGS VX-9 Pro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

mhh versuch iwie ne scheibe einzubauen so sieht man ja nix...


----------



## ph1driver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Soll man ja auch nicht xD

Keine Lust auf Kabelmanagement. Außerdem ist der 200mm Lüfter in der Seite Top.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@ _hellgate_: Welches Gehäuse ist das?

Schon mal überlegt Plexi details einzuarbeiten? (Plexiglasstreifen z.B.)


P.S.: Super Bilder!


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

xD^^ hat schons eine vorteile ohne fenster km nervt mich manchmal auch..

hol mir jetzt das HAF932 da dürfte das kein problem sein


----------



## roblala (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

mein aeroengine jr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von hinten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zum tagebuch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/84070-1st-mod-aerocool-aeroengine-jr-black-blue-lowcost-d.html#post1406422


Was meint ihr, soll ich den silbernen Ring vorne auch blau lackieren?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich find den silbernen Ring cool . Schwarz wär noch inordnung.


----------



## roblala (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ich find ja eigentlich auch dass der sehr gut passt


----------



## ph1driver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@roblala 

Ich finde den Bluemod ja ganz gut, aber die Lüftergitter gehen ja mal garnicht.

Schau mal hier rein, da gibt es bestimmt was schönes füe dich

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gitter UV blau


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Jepp .
Bringt das was die Turbine zu entfernen?
Wahrscheinlich nehme ich die auch raus.


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

bei mir hat´s ein gutes stück gebracht


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Dann nehme ich die raus, die Turbine eiert auch noch!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Oki und ihr ist meine Gutes altes AeroEngine II Black....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

was hast du für eine cam??


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Zwar nicht die beste Cam, aber bilder sind super. 

Schade das niemand ne Wakü in nem Aerocool hat, wär bestimmt auch schön anzusehen.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Endlich ein Aerocool Thread! hier meiner (bin grad beim Umbauen und hatte bis jetzt leider wenig Zeit aber nächste Woche gehts weiter!)

Aerocool Streamliner Black 140mm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eins der schönsten Bilder die ich je von dem Gehäuse gemacht hab!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle LEDs wurden gegen blaue getauscht das einzige was stört sind 4 Grüne SMDs auf dem Mainboard 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roblala (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ich find die von aquatuning sehen nicht gut aus ^^
soo ... iwie unedel

die turbine hat bei mir auch geeiert
ich glaub das einzige was es bringt is die optik und dass man den lüfter dahinter besser sieht ..

Crimson:
lackier das innen schwarz und es wirkt noch besser !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ja sry wegen der Cam...das is bis auf eins mit meinen Handy gemacht (Nokia 5800XM).

Aber sobald ich meine Richtige Cam geht mache ich neue Bilde versprochen...

Das Case hat bei mir schon ein paar Jahre und Lans auf dem Buckel.
Und massig umbau und entspaubsts Aktioen hinter sich. Und ja das heißt massig Lack Schäden 
Daher neues Ran^^

roblala@

Nein mache ich nicht ich kaufe mir lieber eine neues Case im laufe des Jahres...^^


----------



## ph1driver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

War ja nur nen vorschlag

Der vordere u. hintere Lüfter fliegen diese Woche noch raus, und werden gegen zwei weitere Revoltec Dark Red getauscht.

Ihr steht auf Blau, ich auf Rot.

Die Enermax Apolish gefallen mir ja, aber 14€ für nen Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheReal1604 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Zwar nicht die beste Cam, aber bilder sind super.
> 
> Schade das niemand ne Wakü in nem Aerocool hat, wär bestimmt auch schön anzusehen.



Niemand ne Wakü im Aerocool?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tripple Radi aufem Dach .

Gesamtansicht : (Nicht schön aber selten )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nocheinmal innen im Dunkeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein Aerocool Aeroengine JR. ! 

Grafikkarte hat jetzt zu Weihnachten auch noch nen Wasserkühler draufgeschnallt bekommen. 

Lg,

Real

Ps: Schicker Thread ^^.


----------



## ph1driver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Geiler Radi


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Meine Gebete wurden erhört .
Super Radiator, gibt ein gutes Gesamtbild. 

Ich hab in der schnelle die Turbine rausgenommen. Airflow hat sich verbessert!


@ ph1driver: Meine Lüfter kosten knapp 20€ (Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series) und nicht mal mit LED, aber Leise.


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

kannste den radi nicht unten auf den boden machen?


----------



## ph1driver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das die Noctua gut sind steht außer frage, aber dafür sind sie hässlich
Hier mal von innen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheReal1604 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> kannste den radi nicht unten auf den boden machen?



Das wird wohl nix werden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AlibiBild


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

dann sääääg denn hdd käfig weg


----------



## TheReal1604 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> dann sääääg denn hdd käfig weg



Und wo soll sich dann meine WD Raptor niederlassen? 

Alibi: ~.~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gefällt mir der Radi so wie er da ist ganz gut .


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ei hol dir scythe quiete drive und dann in ein 5,25 zoll rein


----------



## gemCraft (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem AeroCool - AeroEngine II


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@ gemCraft: echt endgeiles Gehäuse, Super Foto's .

Ihr habt ALLE sehr schöne Gehäuse, seid stolz drauf! 


mfg Senf


----------



## God-Among-Insects (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

hier mein endlich fertiges Aerocool Aeroengine II BBA Black mit einem Lian Li HDD Rack

bin langsam am überlegen ob ich in den Deckel entweder ein Plexiglas oder ein 140er Lüfter einbau.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x Aerocool Turbine 2000 insgesamt besitz ich 4 Stück davon (sind leider nicht mehr lieferbar  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



> bin langsam am überlegen ob ich in den Deckel entweder ein Plexiglas oder ein 140er Lüfter einbau....


Warum nicht beides?

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## God-Among-Insects (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

beides wär mir zu aufwendig 
hab schonmal ein Aeroengine II mit Plexiglas im deckel gesehen kann das Foto aber nichtmehr finden


----------



## gemCraft (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich bin ja momentan am überlegen auf ein komplett neues Gehäuse umzusteigen, weil wie man ja sieht ist nicht wirklich viel Platz vorhanden.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ich werd mir erst Ende des Jahres das HAF922 mit Seitenfenster kaufen aber das Aerocool wird nicht verkauft


----------



## gemCraft (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ne verkaufen werde ich meines auch nicht.


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ich hab beides drin plexi und lüfter aber 2 120 2 140 passen wegen dem nt leider nicht rein...


aber der haf wird das gehäuse hoffentlich ersetzen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

In denn nexten Tagen folgen mal frische Bilder


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Coole sache .

Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## gemCraft (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich bin momentan kurz davor mir 3 neue Lüfter noch zu kaufen, weil meine Graka wird 
wohl zu heiß und zieht somit ein Bauteil vom Mainboard in Mitleidenschaft, sodass wenn 
ich am zocken bin, laggs von 3 Minuten habe (wohl die Abkühlphase). Momentan geht es 
aber weil ich den Lüfter der Graka auf 100% laufen habe.

Das heißt ich werde die Standard Lüfter vom Gehäuse auswechseln und 
seitlich leider nur ein Lüfter anbringen können. Im Anhang ist ein Bild wo man sehen kann das der IFX oben den Platz wegnimmt für einen seitigen Lüfter aber es gibt ja unten noch platz. 

Eine neue Festplatte muss auch noch her -.-

*So wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema >> BILDER!!! <<*


----------



## God-Among-Insects (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

das war das Erste was ich gemacht hab! die Lüfter sind einfach viel zu laut! das beste ist ich hab mit nem Kumpel von mir den original 140er Lüfter an einem Spannungsregler angeschlossen. bei 30Volt hört sich der an wie ne Turbine  bei 31,5V fängts zu stinken an, er wird langsam und geht dann nie wieder an xD

Ich kann übrigens nur davon abraten einen 120er an das Plexiglas zu schrauben - die Vibrationen sind viel zu laut.


----------



## gemCraft (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hm das kann man dann ja sicher noch beheben das klappern am Plexi. 
Eine andere Wahl hab ich nicht weil sonst raucht mir die Southbridge ab und somit das gesamte Board.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

du hats doch ne Vapor X die hat doch den Besten Kühler oder? kann doch net sein, dass die so warm wird. 
kauf dir lieber einen Kleinen 40/60 mm lüfter und kleb ihm auf den Kühler vom MB


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

schöne aerocool gehäuse hier...
werde mal versuchen wenn meine pumpe zurück ist mal ein paar fotos zu machen.
meine extremengine3T hat auch seinen 360er Radiator aufs dach bekommen.


mfg


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So hier mal mein Aerocool Aeroengine Plus, was gerade unter den Dremel gekommen ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: jetzt passt sogar ne HD5970 rein , naja kommt aber nen HTPC rein


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich hab derzeit einen zusätzlichen Lüfter aussen an's Plexi mit Schwingungsdämpfer laufen, Lüfter ist nen Scythe S-Flex SFF21E@ 12V, den hört man wirklich nicht! Sieht komisch aus, wirkt sich aber sehr positiv auf die Temperaturen im Gehäuse aus.

@ schrotflinte56: Ich bin gespannt was ich zu sehen bekomme. 

@ Ampeldruecker: Nice Pic, cool kommt der Schräge Lüfter in der Front. 


_Wie warm darf eigentlich der Chipsatz werden?_


mfg Senf


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Der Lüfter in der Front ist standard, dass der schräg ist
Das einzige was ich vverändert habe, ist, dass ich den Festplattenkäfig rausgemacht habe, weil der HTPC leise sein soll. Das Problem ist nur, das da nen Pentium 4 reinkommt, der so schwer wie ein Atomkraft zu kühlen ist  . Oben, wo mit Edding dieses Rechteck beingezeichnet ist, kommt ein Ausschnitt für die Kabel hin


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bin gespannt auf das Resultat.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich auch


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich finde den Ausschnitt etwas zu groß, dafür das bloß Kabel vom NT verlegt werden.
Hast du den schrägen Lüfter denn auch entkoppelt?

Kommt nicht schlecht mit dem kleinen HDDKäfig, so in etwa wirds bei mir bald auch so aussehen, aber nur wenn ich die HD5870/HD5890 nicht rein bekomme. Halt oben für eine HDD und am Boden für eine HDD.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nee den Lüfter hab ich nict entkoppelt, ging nicht , da meine Platte sowieso auf einem Shoggysandwich liegt brauch ich den Käfig nicht 

EDIT: der kleine Käfig ist kein Festplattenkäfig, das ist ein 3.25" Käfig (ist doch die größe oder?)


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Was ist denn nen Shoggysandwich? Das ist jetzt das 2. Mal das ich das Wort lese.

Eigentlich 3,5" wenn ich mich nicht Irre. Hab meine in so einem Käfig drinne (bei mir ganz unten).

Zweck's Lüfter, wenn du nicht Entkoppeln kannst, dann Empfehle ich dir einen Entkoppelten Lüfter zu kaufen => Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ja stimmt war 3.5" (floppy-käfig)
ein Shoggysandwich, ist son Schwammsandwich, mit dem man eig Pumpen entkoppelt, aber ich entkopple damit auch mein Platten ☺


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mensch, da lern ja noch was! 
Was es so alles gibt. Aber jetzt kann ich was damit anfangen, danke .


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

naja Lüfter will ich nicht kaufen, der HTPC zieht ja nur um


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

....ins Xigmatek Midgard oder? 
Übrigend's ein schönes Gehäuse .


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ne ins Aeroengine, mein Spiele-Rechner is im Midgard, aber das hier ist ein Bilderthread, wir sollten das lieber über PN machen


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Da würd ich mich freuen, wenn's Bilder nach'm Umzug gibt .
Geht klar, PN ist online .


----------



## ph1driver (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Habe mir jetzt noch zwei Dark Red 120mm geholt, damit die Blauen raus kommen, somit sind jetzt 4 Rote 120mm Lüfter drin.

Bilder folgen natürlich noch.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bin schon gespannt auf Hellboy


----------



## ph1driver (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

*So, die Bilder sind fertig. Hab dem Teufel eine zweite Hölle gefertigt.*
  Allerdings dürfte es ihm dort zu kalt sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wow .

Was des noch toppen könnte, wär ein Video von deinem Hellboy-PC .


Könnte ich Plätze vergeben, hättest du Platz 2!

God-Among-Insects ist auf'm 1.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Danke für die Blumen Sowas hört man doch gerne. Video könnt ich nochmal machen wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das wär .

Bei Platz 3 bin ich noch unschlüssig, bei so schönen Gehäusen kann man sich nur schwer entscheiden.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das Video!


----------



## God-Among-Insects (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

danke  schön zu hören, dass ich auf dem ersten Platz bin


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Aufwendige Arbeiten werden belohnt .
Ich fand das gut, wie du das Problem mit deinem HDD Rack behoben hast. Und die Optik nicht zu vergessen .


----------



## TheCrow3333 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Die Topic gefällt mir  Hier mein mein Gehäuse was mich schon ca 8 Jahre begleitet. Ist ein Aerocool Baydream in Schwarz (habs zudem noch komplett von innen schwarz lakiert und ein wenig modifiert...) Sieht man ja leider etwas seltener. Ich kenne zumindest kaum jemanden der das Gehäuse hat. Mit dem Modding bin ich noch nicht fertig. Will noch einen anderen CPU Kühler und andere CPU und das NVIDIA Logo im Seitenfenster bekommt noch einen extra platz in der Seitenwand. Aber dazu muss nochmal der Dremel her


----------



## ph1driver (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Nehme mal an Plexi u. Dremel für die Logos oder? Würde aber besser mit Grüner beleuchtung kommen.


----------



## TheCrow3333 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Genau, das geht auch sicher noch besser. War der erste Versuch. Demnächst lasse ich mir welche Lasern. Habe da nen Kollegen...  

Grün hatte ich mal. Aber blau fand ich dann irgendwie besser dann. Meine Maus und Tastatur sind ebenfalls blau beleuchtet. Soll ja beruhigend sein. Muss noch ein paar Kabel Sleeven und ansonsten plane ich auch noch ein paar kleien Verbesserungen und eine SSD als Bootdisk möchte ich unbedingt noch haben. Aber steckt schon sehr viel Arbeit drin im Gehäuse. Allein viele Stunde dremeln.


----------



## ph1driver (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das sollte nicht bedeuten, das es nicht gut aussieht Finde das ist Super gelungen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht gut aus . Vor allem das Logo kommt richtig genial, hast du gut in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@TheCrow3333
wie goil hast du denn das lcd vom maximus denn untergebracht
und die case kannt ich noch gar nicht.

hab mal ein altes pic von meiner aerocool case mal rausgekrammt vor dem wakü umbau...
kann immer noch kein aktuelles foto machen da:
1. die pumpe immer noch nicht zurück ist.
2. der dämliche fotoapperat auf einmal keine sd karten mehr erkennt und keinen internen speicher hat


mfg


----------



## TheReal1604 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir heute mal nen schönen Bastelnachmittag gegönnt. 

Was habe ich gemacht? 

- neuen 120mm Radi eingebunden
- Neu befüllt
- Knickschutz nun um alle Schläuche

Lg

Real


----------



## schrotflinte56 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

soooo...
hab jetze endlich mal eine funktionierende kamera in meinen händen gehabt.
und stell mal meine case im momentanen zustand rein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Kryptonite (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ich hoffe die Bilder sind nicht zu gross. hab nicht allzu viel daran gebastelt (weil Anfänger) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kabelsalat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ganz schön krass der Monsterlüfter. Bestimmt arg laut, oder?
Haste noch mehr Bilder? Will mal wissen wie's im dunkeln aussieht.
(Am besten ohne Kabelsalat) 

Ansonsten


----------



## Kryptonite (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Danke! Kabelsalat geht leider so auf die schnelle nicht weg, sollte aber langfristig schon 
Laut finde ich den übrigens überhaupt nicht. Graka-Lüfter ist auch auf niedrigster Stufe noch dreimal so laut :/
Das Problem sind eher die Vibrationen, die der grosse Lüfter über Gehäuse auf den Tisch (!) überträgt. Die können Lärm machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Boa was ein Riesenlüfter!!! Achja und um den Vibrationsproblem vorzubeugen, Stück Teppich oder so unter  Aber wenn du den Kabelsalat noch lichtest schon schön.


----------



## ph1driver (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wenn Du den umdrehst, brauchst du im Sommer keinen Ventilator


----------



## SA\V/ANT (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Oh man wie geil Kryptonite! 

Du kannst ja eine Lampe im Gehäuse einbauen und den Lüfter gaaanz langsam drehen lassen, damit es so aussieht wie in den 80er-90er Filmen wo die Appartments in der Dämmerung gezeigt wurden mit diesen Lichteffekten.


----------



## TheReal1604 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



DaRkNeZRaVer schrieb:


> Boa was ein Riesenlüfter!!!



Gibs da schon den passenden Radi zu ?


----------



## Kryptonite (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Du kannst ja eine Lampe im Gehäuse einbauen und den Lüfter gaaanz langsam drehen lassen, damit es so aussieht wie in den 80er-90er Filmen wo die Appartments in der Dämmerung gezeigt wurden mit diesen Lichteffekten.



Ich kann ihn über Speedfan kontrollieren  Aber wenn er zu langsam ist flackert das ganze Zimmer wegen den Kaltlichtkathoden, da bin ich immer kurz vor einem epileptischen Anfall 

Mal angehalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

sau geil  richtige trbine und staubsauger


----------



## ph1driver (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bei dem ding braucht man auch keine anderen Lüffis mehr im Case. Mit Airflow ist da eh nichts mehr. Und ich dachte schon mein 200mm wäre groß.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ich will gar nicht wissen wie viel Staub nach einem Monat drin ist. Kumpel von mir hatte mal das Aeroengine 3T mit dem 250er im Seitenteil.drin hats ausgeschaut...


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

naja ich ahb jetzt 

2x 23cm
4x 12cm
1x 14cm

am gehäuse 

so viel staub ist das nicht wenn man jede woche 1mal saugt geht das


----------



## ph1driver (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> so viel staub ist das nicht wenn man jede woche 1mal saugt geht  das



Du musst ja langeweile haben.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Da kannste den Staubsauger ja gleich 24/7 daneben laufen lassen .


----------



## Nemesis Design (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

das is ma sau geil xD

sieht richtig geil aus


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. April 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich würde mich über neue Bilder freuen.
Crimson, hast du nun deine neue Cam?


----------



## ph1driver (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So mal ein Update von meinem Hellboy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommentare sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

nicht mein Geschmack aber es schaut nicht schlecht aus.ist ein Big Tower oder? und wie schauts Innen aus?


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Alter Schwede, das sieht ja richtig gut aus ph1driver. 
Schon mal probiert die Rose extra zu beleuchten?
Blau passt da so gar nicht rein in das Bild.
Wie schauts eigentlich drinnen aus?
Wenn du noch ein Nachtbild machst wär das .


Mehr Updates bitte .



mfg Snef


----------



## ph1driver (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mit den LEDs ist das problem, das sie auf Platine gelötet sind

Sonst hätte ich die auch schon getauscht.

Von innen nichts besonderes, aber kann ja gerne mal Bilder machen.

Das mit der Rose ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Bräuchte ja eigentlich das umliegende mesh nur dicht machen, nen stück Plexi hinter und das von den seiten beleuchten. Mal sehen wann ich dazu zeit habe.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

sind das SMDs oder normale LEDs auf der Platine?


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Oder mit Roten Flexilights die Rose schön anleuchten. Schade das man die SMD's nicht tauschen kann.


----------



## ph1driver (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sind SMDs drauf. Flexilight wär auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

wenn dir mal langwellig ist und du die SMDs wechseln willst schau mal hier rein MDPC-Tutorials - Seite 29 - SysProfile Forum


----------



## Kabumm (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bin dan auch mal dran  ur-altes mini tower..  ist zurzeit auf probe, deswegen ist der kabel unordentlich


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht gut aus dein altes Aerocool Gehäuse. 
Darfst bloß nicht aufmachen, sonst fallen ja alle Kabels raus.


----------



## ph1driver (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ach der Kabumm hat ja auch ein Aerocool So sieht man sich wieder.


----------



## Kabumm (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ist aber unsauber  typisch raucher überlege mir ob ich die nach den neuen tower auch modde


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So schauts momentan bei mir aus, leider nur Handycam.

Kabumm was isn das für ein Aerocool? Kannst ruhig mal modden. Schaden kann's ja nicht.


----------



## gemCraft (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Da ist mein Gehäuse nur mit vielen Lüftern und Kabelsalat.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@Kabumm kannst du mir mal die Produktbezeichnung deines Gehäuses zu kommen lassen?

@gemCraft dein sysprofile ist ja mal der Hammer! Jede veränderung ist in meinem Thread Herzlich Willkommen. In welcher Farbe soll dein Gehäuse lackiert werden?


Ideen und Gedanken:
Quickpoll für Gehäuse sinnvoll? (Midi, Big usw. Marken, Typen)
Interressengemeinschaft für Aerocool Gehäuse Besitzer JA|NEIN?


----------



## gemCraft (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Also die Gedanken das Gehäuse zu verändern bestehen schon gut ein halbes Jahr nur fehlt das Geld und der Mumm das tolle Case zu verändern. 

Was ich jedoch ärgerlich finde ist, das das Gehäuse recht klein ist 
Da ist mein Subwoofer größer (Bild im Anhang). ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mir geht's ähnlich, bloß das ich 2 linke Hände habe und alles sind Daumen. 

Besonders groß ist das Gehäuse nicht, und da hast du auch recht.
Von meiner Anlage die Boxen sind ja um einiges größer als mein Gehäuse.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es endlich Externe Gehäuse für Optische Laufwerke gäbe, dann könnte ich mir nen 140er oben hinters Mesh knallen.


@gemcraft: Dein Tisch sieht meinem sehr ähnlich!


----------



## gemCraft (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mh also es gibt es externe Laufwerke aber Gehäuse dafür nicht. zB ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner - USB - Asus SDRW-08D1S-U


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ein USB Brenner kommt mir nicht ins Haus, solange die alle ne MTBF haben. Ich werd mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## gemCraft (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Warum nicht? Was daran so schlimm? Also so oft benutzt man heute nun auch nicht mehr ne DVD.^^

Dann nimmste halt FireWire ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - DVD-Brenner - FireWire - LaCie d2 DVD±RW 22x with LightScribe


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wenn ich mir ein Slim Laufwerk einbaue müsste es auch klappen. Dann hab ich genug platz für nen 140er mm Lüfter.

Edit: Slim LW passt optisch nicht, da warte ich bis es externe Brenner mit USB 3.0 auf den Markt erscheinen.


----------



## TheReal1604 (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hier mal "was neues" von meiner Seite. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Klappe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Klappe! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Radi!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2x HD4850 @ H²O

Hoffe es gefällt.  Mir gefällts aufjedenfall. 

Lg,

Real


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

 gefällt


----------



## TheReal1604 (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Auch sehr schick, endlich gehts hier mal weiter (: .


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das ist meiner


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@orangeGER: War wohl absicht, so erkennt man nicht das du kein KM hast^^


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

km? was das?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

KM = Kabelmanagement.


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hahaha ja das bild ist ein bisschen älter jetzt habe ich alles schön verstaut!


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. August 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Dann immer her mit neuen Bildern.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bevor der Thread noch mehr verstaubt, gibts neue Bilder von mir .


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So jetzt hab ich mich extra für diesen Threat angemeldet..Hallo erstmal.

nach den ganzen shinyschine,blingbling Hochglanzfotos, werde ich mal was realistisches einstellen. Die Flitsche wird oft zu Lans geschleppt und hat auch so schon einiges hinter sich^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Danke,

bin geehrt. Meine Kiste ist auch schon auf einigen Lans gewesen.^^
Wie siehts denn drinnen aus?

Ab heute gibt es eine neue Interessengemeinschaft! Für alle Aerocool Fans und Besitzer von Aerocool Produkten.


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Habe immo leider keine Cam zur verfügung. Werde den Innenraum nachreichen. Und wenn ich schon dabei bin auch mal vernünftige Fotos von aussen machen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf, Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## ph1driver (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Naaaachschuuub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Du kannst sogar mit deinem Rechner Cruisen^^
Endlich neue Bilder, sehen richtig gut aus. Mit Kabelbinder geht noch was mehr.

So, ich hab dann auch mal neue Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

 Ja ich setzt mich drauf und los gehts.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wenn dir noch ein Paar Kabelbinder besorgst, dann solltest du dein KM in den griff bekommen.
Denn wir Cruisen^^.


----------



## ph1driver (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wir sind die (Aero)coolsten wenn wir Cruisen

Die kabel sind mir schnuppe, solange sie nicht im Lüfter hängen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*


----------



## gemCraft (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bautzner! Zieh mal das Gitter von dem "Turbolader" raus und säuber den mal am Rand. Geht ja mal gar nicht! So kann man doch nicht los cruisen!

Turbolader ....


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das kommt davon wenn man zu schnell cruist 
Sind doch bloß Rallystreifen.


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So wie versprochen...von Innen...ein letztes mal. Jetzt gehts an lacken.


----------



## ph1driver (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Würde den CPU Kühler mal Richtung hinteren 120er drehen, weil besser wegen dem Airflow. Ansonsten sehr schick, vor allem aufgeräumt.


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

den Kühler kann ich glaube nur um 180 Grad drehen..das bringt ja leider nix...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht schick aus. 
Da der Lüfter am Kühler ansaugt, sollte man den 90° rechts drehen. Die beiden 6 Pin Stromstecker von der Grafikkarte könntest du noch hinter dem HDD Käfig legen, wenn das geht.


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

der saugt nicht der pustet^^, aber der muss eh weg!!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Na wenn der pustet dann nach links 90°. Wenn der weg soll, was kommt dann drauf?


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Son Mugen oder ELK...weiss ich noch net


----------



## wintobi (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nimm den Matterhorn


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Was derzeit am besten ist, das ist der Thermalright Silver Arrow.


----------



## gemCraft (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nimm den Mugen 2 P/L. Sieht zwar extrem sch**ße aus aber ich werde den auch in meinem neuen Rechner verbauen. Ja und dann gibts btw kein AeroEngine II mehr. ^^ Wird wohl gegen ein Phantom oder Colossus weichen


----------



## ph1driver (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ja das Phantom, und dann noch in Weiß

Hammm das ist ein Aerocool Thread. Aber das Phantom


----------



## Sickpuppy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Was derzeit am besten ist, das ist der Thermalright Silver Arrow.



Ders dann aber schonwieder SOOOO hässlich, dass er gar nicht in frage kommt. Die Lüfter kann man ja wohl net austauschen. Ich fand ja die Zahlman Kühler in jeglicher Form sehr sehenswert, aber der neue soll ja wohl etwas laut sein. 

Bleiben halt noch das Horn und der Mugen...mal sehen wieviel ich mich das kosten lassen kann...das Horn wäre schon schöner


----------



## HAWX (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wenn mein Paket, bestehend aus 4 Be Quiet Silent Wings und einer Scythe Kaze Master an kommt werde ich auch mal ein paar Bilder hochladen von meinem Aerocool VX-R LE.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Stimmt, der Mugen ist P/L-König. Von Be quiet gibts auch nen schwarzen Kühler.

Das VX-R LE ist nicht schlecht, let's cruise^^. Und dann noch mit super Lüftern.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

*Update*


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

*Und noch ein Update!
*


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ist das nen MK-13?


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Jupp, auf ner 5870 PCS, mit Custom PCB.
Langsam brauch ich wirklich ein größeres Gehäuse.


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wollte den ja auch für meine 470 haben, aber die Beschreibung macht mich stutzig: Prolimatech gibt den MK-13 offiziell für GTX 480 und GTX 470 Referenzkarten frei, empfiehlt jedoch ausdrücklich keine Belastungen mit FurMark oder ähnlichen Programmen, keine Übertaktung sowie eine leistungsfähige Belüftung mit zwei schnelleren 120-mm-Lüftern. Unter "normalen Bedingungen" wie Spiele oder 3D Mark ist die Kühlung jedoch uneingeschränkt gewährleistet.

@grösseres Gehäuse. Machst du nicht gerade genau das Gegenteil? Also eher kleinstmöglich? Hatte da doch was von nem Mediateil von dir gelesen


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Für OC Rekorde ist der MK-13 nichts, aber wenn du nicht übertakten willst ist der Kühler eine gute wahl. Ich hab Idle 27°C und Last 55°C-60°C mit PCGH VGA-Tool 1.0.1. Am besten den Mk-13 in ein High-Air-Flow Gehäuse stecken, dann kann man auch ein bischen übertakten. 

Der Mini PC ist auf Eis gelegt, da die Telekom den Media Receiver 300 zurück haben will. Obwohl das Teil hinüber ist!

Ich werde den Media Thread Schließen.


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das Zurückgeben defekter HW scheint ja Gang und Gebe zu sein. Musste meinen defekten Router damals auch zurückschicken.
Irgendwie schade um das Projekt. Wäre mal interessant gewesen, wie klein Klein sein kann.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das ist jetzt schon das 2te Gerät was hinüber ist. Hab jetzt den ganz neuen.
Kleiner geht es immer, FOXCONN NT525.  (Den werd ich wohl holen)


----------



## Jonnyhh (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Moin, bin ganz neu hier und hab mal eine frage.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich im Aerocool Syclone im Deckel ein 140 mm Lüfter montiert bekomm?

Möchte wenn es geht nicht am Gehäuse rumsägen. Musste ich schon am Seitenteil machen um meinen Radiator unter zubringen!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Jonnyhh schrieb:


> Moin, bin ganz neu hier und hab mal eine frage.
> 
> Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich im Aerocool Syclone im Deckel ein 140 mm Lüfter montiert bekomm?
> 
> Möchte wenn es geht nicht am Gehäuse rumsägen. Musste ich schon am Seitenteil machen um meinen Radiator unter zubringen!!




Mann kann auch drämeln^^.
Was man noch machen könnte wäre, Löcher in den Deckel zu machen. Genau abmessen, so das der 140er befestigt werden kann. Ein cm zwischen den Löchern lassen. Vergiß aber nicht von der Mitte der Löcher zu messen. Deckel ab, 140er drauf legen und Löcher ausmalen, das wär dann schon ein anfang.


----------



## Jonnyhh (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Mann kann auch drämeln^^.
> Was man noch machen könnte wäre, Löcher in den Deckel zu machen. Genau abmessen, so das der 140er befestigt werden kann. Ein cm zwischen den Löchern lassen. Vergiß aber nicht von der Mitte der Löcher zu messen. Deckel ab, 140er drauf legen und Löcher ausmalen, das wär dann schon ein anfang.


 


Ist der Plastikdeckel nur festgesteckt oder ist das eine kompliziertere Massnahme?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Entweder Gesteckt oder verschraubt.


----------



## Jonnyhh (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ist eine Mischung aus beiden. Hab mich jetzt für eine andere Lösung entschieden. Werde einen 120mm Lüfter in den Laufwerksschacht einbauen. Werde wenn es fertig ist mal bilder vom Gehäuse reinstellen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Cool, es gibt also doch noch ein paar Verrückte mit der guten alten Aero Extreme Engine 3T!  Sobald ich meine Kabel ordentlich verlegt habe, werde ich direkt ein paar Fotos online stellen.

An dieser Stelle sei noch gefragt, ob jemand Interesse am 25cm Lüfter der Seitenwand hat? Ich selber habe keine Verwendung mehr dafür. Falls sich jmd findet, einfach PM an mich.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder!
Du kannst auch vom 25cm Lüfter Bilder hochladen. *[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum*


----------



## das_wesen (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Habe leider gerade keine Cam zur Hand, aber das stand bis vor kurzem unterm Schreibtisch und musste nem komplett neuen eigenbau Rechner mit Antec Telvehundred Gehäuse weichen. Leider.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



das_wesen schrieb:


> Habe leider gerade keine Cam zur Hand, aber das stand bis vor kurzem unterm Schreibtisch und musste nem komplett neuen eigenbau Rechner mit Antec Telvehundred Gehäuse weichen. Leider.


 
 Schaut gut aus, was ist das denn für ein Gehäuse? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen, was für eine Bezeichnung hat das Gehäuse?


----------



## Sickpuppy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> Cool, es gibt also doch noch ein paar Verrückte mit der guten alten Aero Extreme Engine 3T!



Boahhh extreme Beleidigung Oder wars doch ein Kompliment?
BTW das Gehäuse kenn ich irgendwie auch net.


----------



## ph1driver (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das ist das Aerocool Bay Dream, welches von Listan vertrieben wurde. Gibt es schon lange nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Du kannst auch vom 25cm Lüfter Bilder hochladen.



gesagt, getan!  also, wer ihn haben möchte (für ein modding projekt o.ä.), kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

@Sickpuppy: natürlich nur im positiven sinne gemeint!


----------



## Sickpuppy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Genau den hät ich auch noch über xD


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hier mal von mir das PGS VX-9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Auweia, womit hast Du denn das geknippst.


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Auweia, womit hast Du denn das geknippst.



Ich glaub das ist ein PSfilter xD. Aber den kabelsalat kann man gut erkennen


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ne war mit sehr schlechten Handykamera aber das ist aber eh nicht mehr aktuell
Hier mal ein aktuelles mit einen Enermax Phoenix Neo von nen Kumpel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schaut richtig gut aus. Bloß falscher Thread . Lass ich aber mal durch gehen. 
Ansonsten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-217.html


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ne ist der richtige der rechte PC ist meiner das VX-9 hab keins wo nur meins drauf ist des weg


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



			
				Čŗăņƙ;2741323 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ist der richtige der rechte PC ist meiner das VX-9 hab keins wo nur meins drauf ist des weg



Das ist doch glatt ein Grund Bilder nur vom VX-9 zu machen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hab mal wieder neue Bilder gemacht, hab vergessen den Datumstempel raus zu nehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde bald die Meshgitter schwarz lacken. Ist bloß die Frage, ob normal oder Hochglanz. Hat noch jemand ersatzteile von der linken Seitentür? Meine ist leicht verbeult.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Neues update mit neuem Kühler!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (18. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

cool, der Genesis passt also sogar in die Extreme Engine. 
hatte überlegt mir den kühler zu holen, war aber der meinung, dass das gehäuse zu klein ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Solange die Maße stimmen, hab nen Aercool Aeroengine II. Müsstest halt mal schauen ob das Extreme die selben Maße hat.


----------



## Gast1919 (19. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ohne Seitenwand geknipst.
Aerocool Sixth Element - White.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (25. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mal wieder was von mir.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Super Flower rockt! 
Ist ein Golden Green?

€dit: Ich hab mal gestöbert und alte Bilder vom Aerocool Aeroengine II von PCGH wieder gefunden.


----------



## ph1driver (26. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nee, ist ein AMAZON 450W 80+ Bronze.

Besseres KM ist leider nicht drinn, da 0 platz hinter dem MB Tray. Habe bis 0:30 noch gesessen und versucht die strippen zu bändigen.

Hoffe es ist trotzdem ganz ansehnlich, für Tipps bin ich offen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da es so gut zum Forum passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wenn man die Festplatten unten installieren kann, würde das schon was bringen.


----------



## ph1driver (26. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben. Die Festplatten waren gestern ja noch unten, und da hatte ich überhaupt keine Möglichkeit die Kabel vom NT zu verstauen, die ich nicht benötige. Zudem sind die Kabel auch ziemlich Störrisch. Deshalb habe ich den HDD rahmen nach oben gesetzt, damit ich unten platz für die kabel habe.


----------



## Sickpuppy (26. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ach den Threat gibts ja auch noch. Schon fast verdrängt.
Dann hau ich meine Flitsche auch nochmal rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (27. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich werde bald die Meshgitter schwarz lacken. Ist bloß die Frage, ob normal oder Hochglanz.



meine habe ich schwarz lackiert, in hochglanz. würde ich es nochmal machen, dann eher in matt, da der untere ring auch eher matt ist! 
wobei ich sagen muss, dass hochglanz 1:1 zum dvd-laufwerk passt. egal wie du es machst, schwarz passt deutlich besser als silberne blenden.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Da haste recht. Es lohnt nicht mehr, da ich eh bald ein neues Gehäuse kaufe.


----------



## ph1driver (27. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Und was soll es für eins werden?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Entweder das Fractal Design Define XL in schwarz oder das Lian Li TYR PC-X1000. So richtig entscheiden kann ich micht nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sickpuppy (27. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wooooos? Und sowas schreibst du in diesen Threat...V-V-Verräter  
Ja ne kann ich verstehen. Sind beides hübsche Dinger. Soll wohl diesmal etwas schlichter rüberkommen was? Das Lian-Li wäre mir zu gross.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (27. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

was mich momentan anspricht ist das BitFenix Shinobi. aber platztechnisch wäre das auch kein fortschritt, daher lass ich das.
zumal ich als student keine unmengen an geld für gehäuse ausgeben kann, die ich nicht brauch!


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*


Wird halt zeit für ein neues, ich hab das Aerocool jetzt schon mit der 4. Konfig.
Ich such halt ein Gehäuse mit Grafikkartenhalterung, da ist das Lian-Li TYR PC-X1000 am besten geeignet. Da bei mir die Grafikkarte durchhängt.
Es soll schlichter und dezenter werden, soll mit dem alter gehen. 

Das Shinobi sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber leider Midi. Ich brauch Big!


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mir gefällt das Aerocool XPredator immer besser. 
Hardwareluxx - Test: Aerocool XPredator - funktionaler Full-Tower zum fairen Preis


----------



## Sickpuppy (29. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So ists brav. Ja das Ding hat fürt Aerocoolverhältnisse nicht so viel optischen Schnickschnak. Die Frage ist wiedermal ob die Quali da stimmt. Ich werde das dumpfe Gefühl nicht los, dass diese docvh stark durch dir verwendeten Materialien und ihrer Funktion beeinträchtig wird. 
Ich meine wir haben ja hier schon X abgerissene Fronttüren oder dergl gesehen.
So wie mir das XPredator aussieht, scheint es ja eher zu den robusterfen Serien zu gehören.
Wäre eine Überlegung wert, keine Frage.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das geniale an dem Gehäuse ist, man kann oben den Deckel auf oder zu klappen. Wenn ich wüsste ob im 5,25" bereich ein 140mm nei passen würde, wers auf meiner Bestellliste.
Hat jemand das Predator und kann mir evt. ein paar Erfahrungswerte zu kommen lassen.


----------



## ph1driver (29. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mensch das kannte ich ja noch garnicht. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wenn man das Mesh dann Rot o. Weiß Lackiert.


----------



## Porry (29. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich freue mich wenn ich mir meinen neuen PC bestelle und somit eurem Club hier beitreten darf.
Und zwar mit dem Aerocool Vx-9 Pro Limited Edition.

@ph1driver: Danke für die ganzen Bilder vom Gehäuse die du hochgeladen hast, da konnte ich mir ein noch besseres Bild vom Gehäuse machen.


----------



## ph1driver (29. März 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Aber deins ist von innen wenigstens schon Schwarz. Das gab es damals noch nicht als ich mir meines Gekauft habe.


----------



## ph1driver (1. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Was gehhhht.

Bin mal wieder am basteln, da mir das Rot so langsam auf die Nüsse geht.

Die vorderen Meshgitter und das obere werde ich Weiß machen. Vom Seitenteil habe ich das Mesh entfernt, und diese Halterillen mit den löchern mit einem Dremel entfernt und in Form gefeilt. Wird auch Weiß lackiert.
Dahinter kommt dann eine Plexischeibe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Da bin ich auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Sickpuppy (2. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

gutes Gelingen


----------



## ph1driver (2. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bis jetzt mit Frau, Kindern und Freunden unterwegs gewesen. Ich komme zu nichts.

Vielleicht nachher mal in den keller verziehen.


----------



## ph1driver (3. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So, habe es doch noch gestern geschaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (3. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bleibt das jetzt so? Oder kommt da noch glänzender Klarlack drauf? Weiss ist echt die neue Trendfarbe (ohje was sag ich da: Weiss ist ja gar keine Farbe^^). Sieht immer wieder edel aus.


----------



## ph1driver (3. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Soll so bleiben, ist angeblich Reinweiss Hochglanz. Hätte aber mal darauf achten sollen, das der Lack auf Kunstharz Basis ist. Das zeug Deckt bescheiden, und braucht fast 24 Std. bis es Griffest/Überlackierbar ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schaut gut aus. 
Ich schick dir mal meine Meshblenden^^


----------



## ph1driver (4. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hier das Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (4. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

100 mal besser als vorher..gerade das "Fenster" an der Seite. auf die Front sieht so stimmiger aus als vorher. Die Rose war zwar nett, aber nicht so ganz das Wahre.


----------



## ph1driver (4. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Danke für das Lob. jetzt muss ich mir bloß noch 4 Blaue Lüfter kaufen, da das mit den Roten jetzt nicht mehr so passt.

Dieses Gelbe Zeichen passt aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht schick aus. 
Good work.


----------



## ph1driver (9. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Der Blick ins Innere.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

 das nenn ich mal eine Aussicht


----------



## graefchen (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@ph1driver 

mit was hast du das silberne lackiert?


----------



## ph1driver (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Welches Silberne?


----------



## graefchen (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...zeigt-her-eure-aerocool-gehaeuse-img_0596.jpg

hier der Rahmen um das "Sichtloch". Vielleicht ist es auch weiß, schwer zu unterscheiden.


----------



## ph1driver (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ist Weiß, siehe hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/84107-zeigt-her-eure-aerocool-gehaeuse-21.html#post2858903 und hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/84107-zeigt-her-eure-aerocool-gehaeuse-21.html#post2862279


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

hätteste auch gleich schreiben können..ist MIT Weiss lackiert  sry konnts mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## ph1driver (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So kann graefchen das nochmal richtig sehen Aber auf Silber wäre ich da auch nicht gekommen.


----------



## graefchen (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ist ja auch so schön, sah nur auf dem einen Bild so silbern aus. Welcher Lack ist das den genau? Wie aufgetragen?


----------



## ph1driver (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Habe die Teile vorher mit 600er Nassschleifpapier angeschliffen, und dann mit Weißen Lack aus der Spraydose drüberlackiert. Bei dem Lack hatte ich mich aber leider vergriffen, und welchen auf Kunstharzbasis geholt ( deckt beschi**en und brauch ewig zum trocknen). Lack der empfehlenswert ist bekommst Du bei z.B ATU o. Praktiker von der Firma AutoK.


----------



## graefchen (10. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Okay, danke für die Info.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Update!


----------



## Porry (11. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@ph1driver: Ist es eigentlich so dass bei dem Aerocool VX9-Pro die Lüfter die im Gehäusedeckel sind sowohl oben als auch unten vergittert sind?
Ich hab nämlich Produktbilder der Limited Edition gesehen auf denen es danach aussah.


----------



## ph1driver (11. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Jupp, kann man hier doch gut sehen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/84107-zeigt-her-eure-aerocool-gehaeuse-21.html#post2854342


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Moinsen,

ich bin kurz davor das Aerocool Xpredator zu kaufen. Natürlich in schwarz, was anderes kommt da nicht in die Tüte bzw. in die Bestellliste. 

Es gibt bloß noch eine frage zu klären, kann ich meinen Prolimatech MK-13 weiterverwenden? Da ja eine schiene am Gehäuse verschraubt werden muss, ich sehe aber keine möglichkeit diese Schiene zu befestigen.

Am besten wär's wenn Aerocool ein Support-Forum hätte.  Das fehlt hier eigentlich noch.
Evt. weiß einer der Redakteure Rat?


Edit: Dank youtube weiß ich jetzt, das man die Plastik Schnellverschlüsse für Steckkarten abschrauben kann. Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Mai. 


Ich habe das Aerocool Xpredator gestern Nacht bestellt, hoffe das es morgen kommt. Ansonsten kommen Freitag frische Bilder!


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So, jetzt habsch das Xpredator. Endlich!


----------



## Sickpuppy (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ja, mehr Fotos PLX...sieht man ja gar nichts...

hat alles gepasst? Machst du was mit der Kiste?


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wird aber erst Morgen. Alles passt wunderbar, das beste KM was ich bisher hatte. Ob ich was mache, keine Ahnung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich habs bisher nicht geschafft Bilder zu machen, dafür kommt heute ein riesen Update vorm Mittagessen! 
So, schnell mal essen gewesen und Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schöne katze. Nicht die Leichteste, was? 4. letztes Bild bigen sich die oberen Lamellen schon ganz schön heftig. 
Schönes Case. Besser als die Aeroengine


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Schöne katze. Nicht die Leichteste, was? 4. letztes Bild bigen sich die oberen Lamellen schon ganz schön heftig.
> Schönes Case. Besser als die Aeroengine


 
Auf jeden, die Lamellen gehn ja noch. Die Alexa ist die kleinste und leichteste, da leicht unterernährt. Da gibt's noch schlimmere bei uns. Die Alina die 2. größte. Die größte darf ich nicht zeigen, sonst wird Frauchen sauer.
Das beste Case was ich bis dato hatte. Und zu dem Preis (95€) einfach nur der Hammer!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

jaja, die BKH neigen leider zu übergewicht. 
ansonsten schöne kiste! ich muss dringend mal meine fotografieren ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Die BKH's? wossen des?


----------



## Sickpuppy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Britisch Kurzhaar....hab ja mit Katzen nix am Kopp, aber meine Freundin findet die toll^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Aso, ich kann ja ned alle abkürzungen kennen. 
Ja BKH's sind Frauenmagneten.


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Auf jeden, die Lamellen gehn ja noch. Die Alexa ist die kleinste und leichteste, da leicht unterernährt. Da gibt's noch schlimmere bei uns. Die Alina die 2. größte. Die größte darf ich nicht zeigen, sonst wird Frauchen sauer.
> Das beste Case was ich bis dato hatte. Und zu dem Preis (95€) einfach nur der Hammer!


 Leicht unterernährt ? Sieht eher so aus, dass sie den ganzen Mc Donalds leer gefressen hat, oder ist das jetzt nur ne otische Täuschung ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Also die erste Katze ist unterernährt (Anhang 1. Bild), leicht knochig beim Streicheln. 
Die 2.te ist überernährt, die nimmt fast den ganzen Bürostuhl ein.  Ob se MC Donald's leer gegessen hat weiß ich nicht, ich esse dort nie.


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

die 2. Katze hat sicher die 1. gefressen


----------



## Porry (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Also ich gehöre jetzt auch endlich zu den Aerocoolen - und zwar partizipiere ich mit dem VX-9 Pro Limited Edition.
Ist zwar kein neues Case aber darauf kommts mir nicht so an, ich finde  er sieht besser aus als ich es mir vorgestellt habe und die Verarbeitung  ist wirklich sehr hochwertig - Ist auch mein erstes Aerocool Case!
Ich habe ihn im Moment provisorisch dort stehen wo mein alter PC stand,  aber gegen den ist der Neue ein Riese und kann und soll dort nicht  bleiben.

Ab 22.00 Uhr schaut er am geilsten aus.

Auf bald und lasst uns Cruisen!


----------



## ph1driver (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Du glücklicher hast ihn von Innen Schwarz.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> die 2. Katze hat sicher die 1. gefressen


 




@Porry: schaut gut aus!


----------



## Porry (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Du glücklicher hast ihn von Innen Schwarz.


 Und mit noch einem Gitter auf der rechten Seite, nur halt ohne Lüfter.
Was ich bei dem Gehäuse auch ansprechend find, ist das es keinen festgelegten Festplattenbereich gibt, sondern dass man (theoretisch - aber wer macht das schon?) alle 5.25 Schächte extern nutzen könnte, wenn man den Festplattenkäfig entfernt. 
Glaube ich zumindest.
Allerdings, ist der 200mm Lüfter ein echter Staubsauger und ich denke ich versuche ihn, anstatt des hinteren Lüfters an der Lüftersteuerung anzubringen dass ich die Möglichkeit besitze ihn abzuschalten.

Und ich werd mir vielleicht noch eine Aerocool Temperaturanzeige/Lüftersteuerung holen um das Design komplett abzurunden.
Vielleicht sogar eins das über 2 5.25 Schächte geht.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bin jetzt untreu geworden, und habe mir das Sharkoon T9 gekauft. "duckundweg" Wenn hier gewünscht kann ich aber gerne noch Bilder davon zeigen.


----------



## Porry (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Aber wohl nicht in dem thread hier? 

Hast du dein Altes noch?
Ich glaube mit der Rose hättest du das gut verkaufen können, nur Schade dass du sie weggemacht hast.
Oder man hätte zumindest die 4 entsprechenden Blenden an jemanden verkaufen können der das Gehäuse schon hat.
Naja, solang das T9 gut ist, es sieht innen und vorne auch echt geil aus.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das VX-9 war ja auch nicht schlecht, nur wollte ich jetzt mal eins haben was schlicht und von innen Schwarz ist, und vorallem auf der Rückseite Platz fürs Kabelmanagement hat. Hab das Aerocool jetzt meinem besten Freund vermacht, der war da die ganze Zeit schon drauf scharf.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich will demnächst eine Festplatte entkoppeln. Die obere soll unter den 140er in der Front unterhalb des optischen Laufwerks. Was meint ihr, passt das, oder eher sinnfrei?
Entkoppelt wird mit Xilence Festplattenkühler, passiv, geschlossen (COO-XPHD.CL.B).

€dit: Es fehlt nach wie vor ein Aerocool Support Thread in diesem Forum!


----------



## Porry (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Der Festplattenkühler/Entkoppeler sieht vielversprechend aus.
Definitv ansprechender als der Arctic-Cooling Kühler den ich mir mal kaufen wollte.
Deiner erinnert auch ein bisschen an den einen von Scythe.
Himuro Festplattenkäfig SCH-1000

Wenn ich mir irgendwann ein neues Case kaufe, wird es womöglich auch der XPredator werden - auch wenn das erst in ein paar Jahren sein wird.
Aber ich geh bei sowas nicht nach Neu/Alt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Also kann ich ohne bedenken zugreifen?
Für den Preis, kannst du dir auch 2011 das Xpredator holen.  Gut ich hab 95€ bezahlt, jetzt kostet der 110€. Der wird noch teurer!^^


----------



## Porry (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Aber ich will mich jetzt erstmal an meinem VX-9 Pro LE freuen!. 
Und ich muss ja irgendwo den Platz von ph1driver einnehmen, der ja konvertiert ist.

Und nochmal zum Kühler: Ich hatte sowas noch nicht, also kann ich nicht  sagen, wie es sich damit verhält. Du musst eben nach den Bewertungen und  Meinungen der Anderen gehen - Ich kann lediglich beurteilen wie er  optisch auf mich wirkt.


Und letztendlich mal zu mir. Ich werde mir jetzt das Cool Panel III von Aerocool für meinen PC besorgen, da es:
-Sich gut in mein Gehäuse einfügen dürfte.
-Ich Wärmesensoren verteilen kann.
-Es zusätzlich ein komplettes Frontpanel mit allem was ich mir wünschen könnte bietet.
-Mein PC dadurch richtig hochwertig aussieht (mit dem kleinen Screen usw.) 
[Die Drehzahlanzeige werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht benutzen da meine Lüfter an der integrierten Steuerung bleiben sollen.]

CoolPanel III


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mit dem Coolpanel machst du nichts falsch!


----------



## orca113 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Würde gerne die Farbe meines Aerocool Cybor ändern als die Farbe rot der Lüfter und der Power LED vorne. Ist das schwer die Power LED in Grün zu ändern? ALso ist der LED Umbau schwer?Bild vom Gehäuse folgt.


----------



## Porry (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Und ich brauche jetzt mal Ratschläge.
Ich hab den PC ja von Alternate zusammenbauen lassen und ich war echt etwas überrascht von dem Kabelsalat und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen was ihr anders machen würdet um etwas Ordnung reinzubringen.

Eigentlich will ich nur ein paar Vorschläge wo ich die Kabel verlegen muss damit das ganze nicht mehr so unzumutbar ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

In dem du mehr Foto's machst (aus mehreren Perspektiven). Wie schauts auf der anderen Seite aus? Ist da auch Platz? 
Werden denn überhaupt alle Kabel benutzt?


----------



## Nightspeed (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sind wirklich einpaar schöne cases bei! auch wenn mir die grundcases nich so gut gefallen


----------



## Jonnyhh (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So hier nun Fotos von meinem Aerocool X-Warrior.

Was wurde schon gemacht!

- Für das DVD-Laufwerk ein Stealthmod erstellt.
- Eine Aerocool F6XT Lüftersteuerung verbaut.
- Das Seitenteil bearbeitet, damit nun ein 140mm Lüfter montiert werden kann.

Was soll noch gemacht werden?

- Das Netzteil muss noch bearbeitet werden ( Nicht benötigte Kabelstränge werden entfernt, die restlichen werden gesleevt und der Lüfter wird gegen einen Enermax Apollish Vegas Blue ausgetauscht)

- Der Mesheinsatz im Seitenteil wird gegen ein Windows getauscht, welches dann 2 Enermax Apollish Vergas Blue aufnehmen wird.

- CPU-Kühler wird gegen den Genesis von Prolimatech getauscht.

- Die übrigen Gehäuselüfter werden auch gegen den Apollish getauscht.

- Im Deckel wird für ein 140 mm platz geschaffen.

- Für die F6XT ebenfalls einen Stealthmod erstellen.

Könnt Ihr mir eine gute Firma für Windows nennen?

Als Sleeve werde ich den von Nils verwenden, weiß aber noch nicht welche Farbe.


----------



## Hideout (10. August 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hallo zusammen,
dann möchte ich meine AeroEngine II doch auch mal vorstellen.

Nach dem neue Hardware her musste wollte ich das gute Stück auch wieder etwas raus putzen, also habe ich erstmal den kompletten Innenraum in Metallic Blau lackiert, das nackte Metallfarben wurde mir zu trist. Die rote und grüne plastik LED habe ich gegen hochwertigere klarglas LEDs getauscht und das herumeierende Turbinenrad ausgebaut, schön tief luftholen bitte  Die Anschlusskabel der Fronttafel habe ich noch blau gesleevt und die Laufwerkschachtblenden auch mit einer kleinen Lackierung versehen, plus Stealth Mod. Die Standard Lüfter habe ich rausgeworfen und einen AeroCool V14 BlueLine in der Front sowie einen Shark Fan White Edition im Heck verbaut.

Inzwischen sind auch eine neue Grafikkarte sowie Soundkarte dazugekommen und eine SSD welche meine Bits so richtig auf Trab bringt 

Jetzt gibts erstmal Bilder:


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (10. August 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

saubere arbeit! 
mein aeroengine II habe ich auch noch in reichweite liegen, d.h. wenn geld & ideen vorhanden sind, wird auch was dran gemacht.
die shark-lüfter sind mir allerdings bedeutend zu laut, aber das ist ja ansichtssache.


----------



## Moped (31. August 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Klasse Beiträge, bin wirklich begeistert, werde mir auch sollch ein modding Gehäuse beschaffen , have Fun and ride the wild ...

Ich suche so ein älteres Modell, mit silbernen Ringan Front, das ich dann mit der neuesten Technik vollballern kann  (((;

Adäquat zu meiner Norton Commando 750 S ...

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## weizenleiche (28. September 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frisch eingetroffen.


----------



## Abufaso (28. September 2011)

Schick, XPredator in weiss.  Bald gehört eins der schwarzen Sorte mir.


----------



## weizenleiche (29. September 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hatte das schwarze auch schon. Finde das weiße aber um Längen schöner 
Passt auch besser zum weißen T-Online Router und der weißen Inneneinrichtung


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. September 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht auf jedenfall sehr schick aus .
Über mehr Bilder würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## wuestenfux (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ihr Airocoolen  

Ich liebäugle ja mit dem XPredator in Orange/schwarz leider konnte ich noch nichts passendes finden zwecks Aufrüstung mit einer WaKü ich hoffe hier kann mir einer weiterhelfen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung
Falls nichts passendes dabei ist, einfach einen Thread erstellen.


----------



## wuestenfux (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir für den Link ich mag bloß ungern in jedem Fachbereich ein Thread aufmachen. In der Kaufberatung für NT und Gehäuse habe ich ja dies bereits erfragt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Solange du keine Doppelthreads erstellst, ist das kein Ding. Und wenn die SuFu nix findet. 
Bei Netzteilen passt das Cougar S 700 ganz gut ins Xpredator.


----------



## wuestenfux (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Optisch gesehen ganz bestimmt aber ist leicht overpowered für meine Hardware  

Hier ist einmal der Link für den anderen Thread zwecks Beratung vielleicht schliessen sich ein paar von euch da mal an und haben ein paar nette Ratschläge für mich

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...9-big-tower-gesucht-mit-platz-fuer-wakue.html


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@BautznerSnef
Mehr Bilder gibt es bald. Momentan muss dir dieses hier ersteinmal reichen. 

Btw kommt jetzt noch ein Xpredator in Schwarz / Grün. Das muss ich mir auch nochmal genau angucken.


----------



## Porry (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Der ist echt schick! 
Den in grün hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich finde die schwarze und die weisse Version am besten.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Porry schrieb:


> Der ist echt schick!
> Den in grün hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich finde die schwarze und die weisse Version am besten.


 
Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Abufaso (21. Oktober 2011)

Was den gibts bald auch in grün? Dann gibts ja demnächst mehr Variationen als vom Phantom.


----------



## weizenleiche (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ja, ich glaube da ist dem Chefdesigner bei Aerocool etwas langweilig 

Xpredator Evil Green

Die Kisten müssen aber ein gut weggehen wenn die so oft neu aufgelegt werden...


----------



## Abufaso (22. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht ja geil aus  



			
				AirKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kisten müssen aber ein gut weggehen wenn die so oft neu aufgelegt werden...



Ich finds gut denn Aerocool scheint doch eine pfiffige Firma zu sein, und das mit bezahlbaren Preisen. 

@T: Meine Fotos kommen auch bald, die HW ist nur noch nicht vollständig eingetroffen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (30. November 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das mit den preisen stimmt tatsächlich.
Auf der suche nach einem bezahlbaren und gut verarbeiteten gehäuse für mein win7-system, bin ich bei einem AEROCOOL QS-202 hängen geblieben.
Fotos kommen am wochenende, da ich ein neues mobo geordert habe, um ein bischen zu ocen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. November 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



> Ich finds gut denn Aerocool scheint doch eine pfiffige Firma zu sein, und das mit bezahlbaren Preisen.



Das seh ich auch so. 

Mir gefällt das QS-202 auch sehr.  (dafür gibts gleich mal PDMs )


Na dann, bis zum Wochenende Hackintoshi.


----------



## Royce (30. November 2011)

Hier mein olles StrikeX (leicht gemoddet)


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Royce schrieb:


> Hier mein olles StrikeX (leicht gemoddet)


 
Nicht übel, gibts noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Royce (1. Dezember 2011)

Leider ist esnur von aussen gemoddet. Und das was gemoddet wurde sieht man auf dem bild ...


----------



## wuestenfux (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So wie schon vorher geschrieben habe ich mir vor 3 Monaten das XPredator in Evil Black geholt (passend zu meinem leicht organgen MB) Fotos werde ich denke ich heute Abend mal hoch laden.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> So wie schon vorher geschrieben habe ich mir vor 3 Monaten das XPredator in Evil Black geholt (passend zu meinem leicht organgen MB) Fotos werde ich denke ich heute Abend mal hoch laden.


 
Wann kann man denn dein leicht orangenes Mainboard bestaunen?


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ahh ja da war ja was sorry  ich denke heute abend kann ich mal ein paar Fotos hochladen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Ahh ja da war ja was sorry  ich denke heute abend kann ich mal ein paar Fotos hochladen.


 
Dann bis heute abend!


----------



## MClolwut (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich hoffe ihr erwartet keinen Inhalt? 

Naja, hier ist das NEUE Gehäuse was hier schon einige Wochen liegt und auf den Inhalt wartet (siehe anderen Thread von mir wo es um die Hardware geht).

Es ist ein Aerocool Strike-X (Schwarz|Schwarz)
Der Lüfter oben ist nach unten gewichen und oben kommt ein stärkerer rein. Seitenlüfter und Hecklüfter (alles standard anbringung) sind zu Front gewandert und ins Heck kommt auch wieder ein stärkerer. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC GAMER (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

BautzenrSnef hier hast du es die Bilder  ich hoffe die sind Gut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das nenne ich mal ein Gehäuse auf leisen Sohlen.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

Sieht gut aus!  Mir persönlich wärs aber ein wenig zu unaufgeräumt


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!  Mir persönlich wärs aber ein wenig zu unaufgeräumt


 
Nicht meckern, sondern Bilder hoch laden.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Jaja. Ich muss noch ein paar hübsche machen  Bisher hab ich nur die aus meiner Signatur..


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Na dann kannst du ja ganz easy die Bilder in deinen Post einfügen. 

*wuestenfux* hat immer noch keine Bilder hochgeladen, schade.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So, hier schon mal ein Vorgeschmack


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Echt der Hammer, warum du das vierte Bild nicht als Avatar genommen hast, bleibt wohl ein Rätsel.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hm, jetzt wo dus sagst... Die Idee hat was.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Du hast mich, oder generell hattest du gefragt, welches Bild man als Avatar nehmen könnte. Ich hab dir das vierte Bild vor einer weile als Avatarvorschlag verlinkt. Hast du da geschlafen? 

Momentan mein Lieblingslüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du da geschlafen?



Offensichtlich


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, oder?


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

Das kann nicht nur, das wird ganz bestimmt.


----------



## winner961 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Morgen kommen hier Bilder von Meinem Xpredator aber erst morgen weil ich sonst keinen Hintergrud ab . oder wollt ihr jetzt kurz ein paar Bilder


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



winner961 schrieb:


> Morgen kommen hier Bilder von Meinem Xpredator aber erst morgen weil ich sonst keinen Hintergrud ab . oder wollt ihr jetzt kurz ein paar Bilder


 Da fragst du noch?  Immer her mit deinen Bildern.


----------



## winner961 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

so bilder kommen gleich wie ebschneide ich die auf die richtige größe ???


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Falls vorhanden, Paint benutzen. Größe ändern Pixel wählen und 900 Horizontral eingeben abspeichern hochladen fertig.


----------



## winner961 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

ok wird gemacht und sind im Upload




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Egal welche Farbe man nimmt, es sieht einfach immer gut aus. 
Habe derzeit mein Xpredator komplett Nackig gemacht. Ich überlege wie man die Lüftersteuerungsdrehpotis versenken kann.

Was soll denn an Hardware rein kommen?


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

Wow, die grüne Version. Sieht schick aus  fehlt nur noch das Innenleben

Ich versteh einfach nicht wie man was gegen ein solches Case haben kann


----------



## winner961 (16. Februar 2012)

Also an Hardware kommt erstmal das hier rein : 

Board : Asus P5E mit Rampage Formula BIOS Mod 
CPU : Intel Q8200 
RAM : G.Skill 8000 DDR 2 2*2 GB 
Kühler : Prolimatech Megahelms und zwei Nanoxias fx 12 2000 !!! Oder meine Wasserkühlung 
GPU : MSI HAWK 5770 
PSU : Cougar CM 700 W
SSD : OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB


----------



## Abufaso (16. Februar 2012)

WaKü wär fett, wobei der Megahalems auch eine Augenweide ist.


----------



## winner961 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja wakü wäre dann mal beispielhaft was hier rumfliegt :
Eine Aquastream Ultra 
Ein Heatkiller 2.5 
Ein 360 Blackice Extreme
Und drei Nanoxias dafür 
AGB Phoyba balancer . 

Also nichts so außergewöhnliches !!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So, mal wieder ein bischen Aerodynamische Frischluft von Aerocool.


----------



## Abufaso (3. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schön viel Bling Bling


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Die Lüfter sind ja mal richtig geil.


----------



## Hackintoshi (4. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Die Enermax T.B. Apollish sind schon schöööööön. Und dazu noch leise, wenn man sie dezent runterregelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



> Die Enermax T.B. Apollish sind schon schöööööön


Flexilights sei dank!


----------



## PatSanders (6. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

so hier mal meins...is nen VS9 in der Christmas Edition...fand die schwarz/rot Kombi sehr ansprechend 

nur hab ich leider nen problem das irgendwie ganz schön kabelsalat im unteren bereich herscht...irgendwer ne idee wie ich das beseitigen kann?

http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_01034qyu9.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Kabelsalat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_0107nulhd.jpg


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hallo PatSanders,

der Kabelsalat ist ja wirklich übel, aber dein VS9 sehr schick. 
Da dein Netzteil modular ist, brauchst du nur die Kabel anschließen die du auch wirklich benötigst.
Kabelbinder sollten fürs erste helfen. Die Festplatte(n) würde ich lieber oben installieren. Unter des Laufwerk, falls vorhanden.


----------



## PC GAMER (8. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

UPDATE: Lüftersteuerung AeroCool Touch-2000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Könntest du noch Bild 2 um 90° nach rechts drehen? Danke.


----------



## Abufaso (8. März 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE: Lüftersteuerung AeroCool Touch-2000



Schickes Teil! Ist er denn jetzt endlich ruhig?


----------



## PC GAMER (9. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Schickes Teil! Ist er denn jetzt endlich ruhig?


 
Der Rechner ist jetzt so Leise  

@BautznerSnef:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Jetzt musst du nur noch nen Stealthmod fürs Laufwerk machen und den Rahmen der Lüftersteuerung farblich ans Gehäuse anpassen.


----------



## PC GAMER (15. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Leider hab ich keine Werkstatt ( Ort ) wo ich das durchführen kann. Außerdem hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Du hast doch ein Zimmer? Oder nicht? Nimm das als Werkstatt. Und zum lacken einfach bis zum Frühling warten.


----------



## PC GAMER (15. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

H50 wir jetzt von einer Cougar gekühlt. ( maximale Temperatur 53° )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micsterni14 (15. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



PatSanders schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_01034qyu9.jpg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der kühler saugt über den gehäuselüfter die kühle luft von hinter deinem pc? einfach mal probiert? oder durch ausprobieren besseres ergebnis bekommen?


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von meinem XPredator in freier Wildbahn :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich hoffe sie gefallen euch 
Damit Bautzner an seinem Gebursttag ein paar neue Bilder im Theard hat


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sehr schön.


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bitte bitte hier sieht man nochmal schön auf dem fünften bild das hier ein CF oder SLI - Gespann genug Platz hat auch die mit Triple Slot Kühlern . Zumindestens bei meinem Mainboard .


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bei mir auch. 
Irgendwie sieht dein Gehäuse noch bissel nackig aus. Da fehlen ja noch ein paar Lüfter! Hinten und unten! 
Hast du die Kabel von den Frontanschlüssen mit absicht Innen verlegt? Oder wars ein versehen?


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir auch.
> Irgendwie sieht dein Gehäuse noch bissel nackig aus. Da fehlen ja noch ein paar Lüfter! Hinten und unten!
> Hast du die Kabel von den Frontanschlüssen mit absicht Innen verlegt? Oder wars ein versehen?



Bautzner das weiß ich aber derzeit hab ich noch Ne wakü rumliegen und die soll rein also der Platz wird schon genutzt  ansonsten wie das komplette Gehäuse mit meinen 5*nanoxias befüllen das sollte reichen


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hoffentlich die FX EVO.


----------



## winner961 (19. März 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich die FX EVO.



Gib's die den schon irgend wo ? Ne ich habe derzeit noch die alten die kommen jetzt auf den CPU kühler und ins Window . So dass die Grafikkarte mehr Luft bekommt .


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm IFC 1000 | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Lüfter im Window bringen fast nichts. Mache mal einen vorher nachher vergleich. Du wirst merken, das es nur 1-2°C bringt. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## winner961 (19. März 2012)

Ich glaube die hol ich mir  aber erst Brauch ich wieder Geld und dann noch Sleeven  kennt jemand ne gute und gunstige achtpin verlängerung


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schau doch mal hier => 8 pin sleeve in Gehäuse/Einbauzubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## darkKO (22. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So, grad erst nen Gamer PC mit nem Strike-X gebaut...Hier ein paar Impressionen...

Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 163742 - Extreme_StrikeX


----------



## PC GAMER (22. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@darKO: Einfach nur Schön


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht nicht übel aus. Mit Kabelbindern geht bestimmt noch was. 
Bei Sysprofile fehlen noch ein paar Details zum OC. GPU-Z und CPU-Z.


----------



## darkKO (24. März 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So, bin nochmal mit Kabelbindern & Co ran...

Wieder paar Bilder:


----------



## Aufpassen (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> H50 wir jetzt von einer Cougar gekühlt. ( maximale Temperatur 53° )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besitze das selbe Gehäuse, nur als Kühlung ne H70. 
Sieht bei dir gut aus, Gehäuse ist sowieso ein Traum.


----------



## PrincePaul (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Dann Poste ich meins auch mal ... schon ein bissl älter die Bilder aber es ist ein Aerocool 
(Extreme Engine 3T)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Gehäuse ist einer Dose schwarz/matt zum Opfer gefallen falls sich einer wundert 

Das Bild mit der Corsair Hydro H80 entspricht dem jetzt Stand


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Der Aktuelle Stand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@BautznerSnef:

Gefällt mir  hab auch son Ding 
Ist das eins mit Fenster oder mit dem großen Lüfter im Seitenteil?


UND sach mal was hast du mit den obersten Laufwerkschacht getrieben?


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Natürlich mit Seitenfenster. 
Da hat sich das Gewinde einer Schrauber verfangen, da musst ich meine Muskeln spielen lassen und hab die dann einfach nur noch rausgezogen. 
Ich werde nur mit einem "t" geschrieben.


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Seitenfenster.
> Da hat sich der Gewinde einer Schrauber verfangen, da musst ich meine Muskeln spielen lassen und hab die dann einfach nur noch rausgezogen.
> Ich werde nur mit einem "t" geschrieben.


 
sry hab wieder zu wild auf der Tastatur rumgehämmert  ist aber schon geändert

Ich hab das Ding mit nem Lüfter, fand ich damals besser aber immerhin hat der einen LED Mod und ist mit 8 LED´s bestückt...
Oben ist bei mir auch noch nen 80er Lüfter drin ... einfach mal nen Loch reingestanzt.

Sieht man natürlich auf den Bildern alles nicht, weil ich das damals wohl sehr schlau fotografiert habe 

Und für die Schraube gibts kein Kommentar... das hat son bisschen den Style als wenn du deine Freundin da rangelassen hättest


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Achso, dann kannst ja mal noch paar Bilder hier uppen.
Der Schacht ist Denim Used, das muss so sein. Und nein, da lass ich keine Frau ran.


----------



## winner961 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich muss auch ein paar Bilder von Meinem Predator machen jetzt mit Wasserkühlung .


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



winner961 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch ein paar Bilder von Meinem Predator machen jetzt mit Wasserkühlung .


 
Dann aber mal Zackig! 

Ab Juni kommen dann auch von meinem Predator neue Bilder.


----------



## winner961 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bautzen ich habe jetzt keine Lust ihn rauszutragen die kommen Morgen .


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Na ok, aber grad so.


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

JA hier kommen die Bilder:

und ich brauche HILFE !
Stehe bisschen auf dem Ideen-Schlauch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die Lüfterbeleuchtung ist nicht angeklemmt)


Durch das dicke Paket aus Lüftern und Radiator der H80 passt der Seitenlüfter nichtmehr nach innen und ist deshalb erstmal provisorisch außen angebaut.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das am geschicktesten verstecke bzw. ne Verkleidung baue.

Aber wie ich euch kenne habt ihr bestimmt Ideen.
Dachte erst einfach Lüfter weglassen und ein rundes Fenster einbauen aber ich weiß nicht so recht wie das mit der Kühlung ist.

Ich hab mir auch gerade mal diesen Thread von Anfang an durchgeguckt und naja ihr meintet ja das es richtig was bringt vorn die Turbine rauszunehemen ... das werde ich denk ich mal auch machen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Die Seitenturbine bringt nur mehr Lärm. Von daher, raus damit. Wie wärs mit Lochblech?


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die Seitenturbine bringt nur mehr Lärm. Von daher, raus damit. Wie wärs mit Lochblech?


 
OH JA... das stell ich mir gerade richtig geil vor mit schwarzem Lochblech das lässt sich auch einfach bearbeiten und durchs festschrauben des silbernen Rings wirds dann fest gepresst !

PS: Der Seitenlüfter BLEIBT 
     Aber sach mal hat das bei dir viel gebracht mit dem entfernen der Fronttrubine ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Die Pseudoturbine zu entfernen hat 1-2 °C mehr gebracht, und es wurde auch Leiser.


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die Pseudoturbine zu entfernen hat 1-2 °C mehr gebracht, und es wurde auch Leiser.


 
Ja das hört sich gut an.

2°C mehr  das währe aber doof


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Natürlich Kühler.


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Montier halt den hinteren Lüfter der H80 außerhalb vom Case


----------



## PrincePaul (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Montier halt den hinteren Lüfter der H80 außerhalb vom Case


 
Reicht leider nicht... würde erst passen wenn man einen der Lüfter und den Radi draußen anschraubt, ist jedoch schwierig bei einem nicht trennbaren System


----------



## PrincePaul (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hab eben mal schnell die Turbine vorn rausgeschmissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Hab eben mal schnell die Turbine vorn rausgeschmissen:


Looks very good 

Bei mir wurds übrigens auch viel leiser nachdem die olle Turbine rausgeflogen ist und man sieht den LED Lüfter besser. Ein wahrer Segen


----------



## PrincePaul (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Jop da haste auf jedenfall Recht, ich hätte damals nur den Aerocool Aufkleber auf dem Lüfter lassen sollen.
Fragt nicht warum ich den mal abgemacht habe ... keine Ahnung 

Bezüglich meines Seitenlüfter-Problems hatte ich mir gerade gedacht den Lüfter nach vorn zu versetzten so das er auch wieder innen rein passt und in dem Halbmond-Förmigen Loch was dadurch ensteht eine Plexiglas Scheibe einzusetzen.

Problem: Die Graka Stromkabel ... voll im Weg !
Das Gehäuse ist einfach zu klein  

Aber ich muss nochmal genau messen evtl. wenn ich dann noch einen Lüfter der H80 außen anbaue passt es


----------



## winner961 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So für Bautzner die Bilder .

jetzt aber mal alle Orginial Größe und nicht verkleinert wie sonst,
ich hoffe das geht auch so .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hey, coole Bilder. 
Hast du mal probiert, ob man die Flügel im Deckel abnehmen kann?
Den Deckel passt du aber noch an, oder?
Den ungesleevten Netzteilstrang am Mobo kann man noch mit Kabelbindern ordentlich legen. 
Wenn du ein paar Schnellverschlüsse abmachst, kannst du die Pumpe in den 5,25" Schacht mit Gummies fixieren.  und die HDD hast du auch noch falsch herum eingebaut. 
Das Große schwarze kommt den mit den grünen Details echt gut.


----------



## B4C4RD! (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Is das'n 360er Radi? Wenn ja der passt auch locker ins Gehaeuse 

Das Xpredator is einfach bester Case, steht rechts neben mir Evil Black-Edition ♥ Bald kommts in weiß


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Du bist ja ein ganz verrückter, stellst erstmal das XPredator aufs Fensterbrett.


----------



## winner961 (30. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, coole Bilder.
> Hast du mal probiert, ob man die Flügel im Deckel abnehmen kann?
> Den Deckel passt du aber noch an, oder?
> Den ungesleevten Netzteilstrang am Mobo kann man noch mit Kabelbindern ordentlich legen.
> ...



Also ja genau das was du schreibst muss ich noch machen . Mit den Flügeln habe ich noch nicht probiert mache ich morgen . Das mit der Pumpe ist auch je gute Idee. Welcher ungesleevete Netzteilstrang ? Der 8-Pin ? Der ist leider zu kurz .

PS . Ja Ist Ein 360 Radi der kommt schon noch ins Gehäuse . Das war alles mal so gut gemacht das alles gut läuft


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mal eine farblich passende Verlängerung: Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter » BitFenix 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm - sleeved green/black 
Oder in edlem schwarz: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...engerung-30cm-sleeved-black-black::15940.html


----------



## winner961 (30. Mai 2012)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ja genau das was du schreibst muss ich noch machen . Mit den Flügeln habe ich noch nicht probiert mache ich morgen . Das mit der Pumpe ist auch je gute Idee. Welcher ungesleevete Netzteilstrang ? Der 8-Pin ? Der ist leider zu kurz .
> 
> PS . Ja Ist Ein 360 Radi der kommt schon noch ins Gehäuse . Das war alles mal so gut gemacht das alles gut läuft




Also so die zwei Varianten finde ich jetzt nicht so gut :

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Aerocool/XPredator_Evil_Blue_mesh/928490/?event=search

Oder die hier 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Aerocool/XPredator_Alternate_Edition/928488/?

Oder Leute ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Naja, das rot geht noch. Aber das blau geht gar nicht.


----------



## winner961 (30. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das rot geht noch. Aber das blau geht gar nicht.



Schon genau so geht's mir auch das Rot hat noch was aber das Blau 

Der Aerocool Benchtable kostet 100€  
Ich versuche mal mir den für ein Review zu ergattern .


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nen Review wär nicht schlecht.
Was mir immer wieder auffällt, es gibt keine Mini ITX Gehäuse von Aerocool, zum .


----------



## winner961 (30. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Review wär nicht schlecht.
> Was mir immer wieder auffällt, es gibt keine Mini ITX Gehäuse von Aerocool, zum .



Ja die fehlen wirklich noch  am liebsten so eins wie das Bitfenix Prodigy . Ich habe auch zum XPredator ein Review geschrieben .


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Das Prodigy, wie geil ist das denn? Da passt sogar mein Genesis rein! 
Und genau sowas von Aerocool, und alles wär Top.
Hau mal dein Review in deine Signatur.


----------



## winner961 (30. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Das Prodigy, wie geil ist das denn? Da passt sogar mein Genesis rein!
> Und genau sowas von Aerocool, und alles wär Top.
> Hau mal dein Review in deine Signatur.



Darf ich noch nicht  ist noch nicht veröffentlich . Muss ivh erst mit meinem Chef abklären. Sonst bekomme ich Haue von ihm .

Ja das Prodigy von Aerocool wäre der Hammer .


----------



## B4C4RD! (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz verrückter, stellst erstmal das XPredator aufs Fensterbrett.


 
Ja normal; war mitten in der Nacht. Ich hatte Langeweile & Urlaub.. War bloß zu Faul rauszugehen  Das war aber noch zu Zeiten der 6950


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hast du da noch mehr Bilder von der Fensteraktion?


----------



## B4C4RD! (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ja, eins von'r Straße aus aber Fail


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ach, komm schon. Ich Zeig auch mein Failbild.


----------



## winner961 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Geiles Bild Bautzen wenn ich meinen PC so sehe sollte ich unbedingt den Alkohol weglassen


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bautzi, nicht Bautzen! 
Und danke. 

Im Anhang ein Bild aus dem Garten (das Dingends hinterm Läppi), wenn man was Intus hat.


----------



## PrincePaul (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sooo ich hab ein wenig gebastelt .... Lüfterproblem passeeee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mit mini Window


----------



## B4C4RD! (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ach, komm schon. Ich Zeig auch mein Failbild.


 
Ja komm; hier hasse mein Fail-Bild. :@


----------



## PC GAMER (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Ja komm; hier hasse mein Fail-Bild. :@



HAha, Geil 
Wie waren den die Temperaturen ?
----------------------------------
Das sieht aus wie einer dieser Typischen UFO Bildern


----------



## Hideout (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hier mal 2 schöne beleuchtete Bilder meiner AeroEngine


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

In dem AeroEngine sehen die Boards immer so Riesig aus. 
Klasse Bilder. 

Ab heute ist mein Aeroengine wieder Fit für alle Games, dank der 6770.


----------



## B4C4RD! (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> HAha, Geil
> Wie waren den die Temperaturen ?
> ----------------------------------
> Das sieht aus wie einer dieser Typischen UFO Bildern


 

Temps außen waren glaub ca. -1/-2°C  Temps vom 2500k waren auf 4,5GHz glaub zu 0 

Da is'n Foto


----------



## PC GAMER (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Temps außen waren glaub ca. -1/-2°C  Temps vom 2500k waren auf 4,5GHz glaub zu 0
> 
> Da is'n Foto


 
Du bist der Hammer


----------



## Gatsch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

so hab meines mal umgebaut und so siehts jetzt aus


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> In dem AeroEngine sehen die Boards immer so Riesig aus.
> Klasse Bilder.
> 
> Ab heute ist mein Aeroengine wieder Fit für alle Games, dank der 6770.



Hast doch nicht etwa dein sparschwein geschlachtet? Investieren in upgrades lohnen sich immer wieder, wie man sieht!
Ich hoffe meine investition in ein AEROCOOL QS-202 tragen jetzt früchte. Zum *PDM*.
Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen zu voten.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Was für ein Sparschwein? 
Die 6770 hab ich doch schon ne ganze weile.

So, noch nebenbei mal schnell den Frontlüfter von Innen nach Aussen hinter die Turbine installiert.


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Du bist der Hammer



Das war noch zur Zeit meiner Uebergangs6950weilGTX470schrott-Karte


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Aeroengine.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht sehr gelungen aus!


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Meine T3 Engine hat letztens einen Sturz aus ca 1,5m hingelegt. Samt HW. OK, das Case ist nun leicht verzogen und wackelt ganz gut, aber die HW ist noch völlig funktionstüchtig^^. Somit ist Aerocool ein echter Lebensretter^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Respekt, das alles noch heile ist. Grad bei Festplatten ist da schnell der exitus erreicht.
Meins ist leider auch verzogen.
So, nochmal ne Session mit dem XPredator gemacht.  (Leider kann ich mich nicht Entscheiden in welchen PCIe Slot die Karte auf dauer bleiben soll. )


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Respekt, das alles noch heile ist. Grad bei Festplatten ist da schnell der exitus erreicht.
> Meins ist leider auch verzogen.



War ne 80 GB URALTPLATTE drin, die eh rausmuss und auch schon vorher völlig im Eimer war. Aber einen Grund mehr endlich die "neue" 250GB einzubauen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Lass mich raten, die neue hat dann auch IDE?


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ne aber die alte hatte es noch^^  Die Platte ist in dem Sys ja völlig Nebensächlich. Der "HTPC" zieht seine Daten alle aus dem Netzwerk. Und für Win7, samt Treibern und XBMC reichts logger.

2. Bild im Anhang erklärt, warum ich gerade keine Zeit zum Modden finde


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Dann tut sie das was sie soll, nicht so wie manche "Sie's". 
Wenn du eh Daten über Netzwerk ziehst, dann hast du bestimmt ein NAS oder?


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich nicht...Mein Kumpel der die andere Wohnung im Haus hat, schon


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

 also "Ja". 
Echt coole Tapete, nicht so ein Stinozeugs von der Stange.


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Dann nehme ich mir mal dir Frechheit herhaus 2 weitere Wände zu posten 

Wie man sieht habe ich bei dem Blauen Zeug Stark an den NanoSick gedacht (Bild 2+3) (womit wir wieder den Anschlusss zum Aerocool haben...puhhh)


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Fehlt bloß noch das Nanosick Tattoo.


----------



## B4C4RD! (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Respekt, das alles noch heile ist. Grad bei Festplatten ist da schnell der exitus erreicht.
> Meins ist leider auch verzogen.
> So, nochmal ne Session mit dem XPredator gemacht.  (Leider kann ich mich nicht Entscheiden in welchen PCIe Slot die Karte auf dauer bleiben soll. )


 
Ich bin NICHT allein  Mein Staubfilter vorn sieht genauso ******* aus


----------



## SpLiNtEx (5. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Jo hier mal meiner


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sieht klasse aus  
Das Blau gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## SpLiNtEx (5. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Joa danke dir.
Der ist aber noch nicht fertig...möchte noch ne Soundsteuerung einbauen


----------



## Abufaso (5. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Auch noch?!  Dann wirds aber bunt ^^


----------



## SpLiNtEx (5. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

joa das wird richtig fett aussehen...


----------



## Hideout (6. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Sehr schönes blau und den CPU Kühler finde ich richtig cool


----------



## SpLiNtEx (6. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Hideout schrieb:


> Sehr schönes blau und den CPU Kühler finde ich richtig cool


 
Joa danke dir, ich find den auch richtig geil.


----------



## JeyPl0t (6. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So. Dann Zeig ich auch mal meinen Rechner 

Hab leider keine superaktuellen Fotos mehr. Aber da ich eh vorhabe demnächst nochmal umzustrukturieren, werde ich gleichzeitig ein paar neue Pics machen. Diesmal dann auch nicht mit dem Handy xD Einige wurdne leider unscharf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC GAMER (6. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ihr habt alle Tolle Rechner


----------



## Abufaso (6. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So viele XPredators, da wirds mir richtig warm ums Herz 

Jeypl0t, sehr schönes Sys hast du da! Leuchtet der auch? 

Edit: und warum fehlt da das Netzteil?


----------



## JeyPl0t (6. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



Abufaso schrieb:


> So viele XPredators, da wirds mir richtig warm ums Herz
> 
> Jeypl0t, sehr schönes Sys hast du da! Leuchtet der auch?
> 
> Edit: und warum fehlt da das Netzteil?



Danke^^

Auf dem Foto ohne Netzteil, sieht man meinen Rechner mit ein paar "alten" Komponenten. Ich hatte erst mein altes Netzteil testweise eingebaut, weil das neue noch nicht da war. Außerdem sieht man dort noch meine Asus GTX 680 im Ref Design, die dann der Gigabyte GTX 670 gewichen ist. 670 kam nämlich ne Woche später auf den Markt, als ich mir die 680er geholt hatte und ich konnte 150€ sparen 
Da hatte ich auch noch einen Macho xD

Ich habe an der Seitenwand zwei 140mm Enermax T.B. Apollish und hinten einen von denen eingebaut. Die Leuchten blutrot
Es ist ja auch die xPredator  black Edition xD

Wenn ich irgendwann zu Hause bin mach ich mal n paar aktuelle Fotos^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bei so vielen XPredatoren könnte man fast schon eine eigene Gehäuse-IG gründen.  ansonsten gibts ja noch die Aerocool IG. 

*SpLiNtEx*: Nette Beleuchtung, und gut in Szene gesetzter Kühler. Weiter so! 

*JeyPl0t*: Auf neue Strukturen bin ich gespannt. Ansonsten, tolle Impressionen deines Rechners.


----------



## SpLiNtEx (7. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bei so vielen XPredatoren könnte man fast schon eine eigene Gehäuse-IG gründen.  ansonsten gibts ja noch die Aerocool IG.
> 
> *SpLiNtEx*: Nette Beleuchtung, und gut in Szene gesetzter Kühler. Weiter so!
> 
> *JeyPl0t*: Auf neue Strukturen bin ich gespannt. Ansonsten, tolle Impressionen deines Rechners.


 
Jo danke dir. Ist aber noch nicht die Finale Version


----------



## Abufaso (7. August 2012)

SpLiNtEx schrieb:
			
		

> Jo danke dir. Ist aber noch nicht die Finale Version



Halt uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## SpLiNtEx (7. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

joa mach ich


----------



## jazon79736 (7. August 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Paaar pics


----------



## SpLiNtEx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Joa heute abend mal ein kleines Update meines Babies...hab nen paar neue Teile drin und nächste woche mein neues SLI System

gruß

SpLiNtEx


----------



## SpLiNtEx (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Wie versprochen, ein paar neue Bilder


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Seh da mehr Hardware als das Gehäuse, können wa das noch mache?


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Seh da mehr Hardware als das Gehäuse, können wa das noch mache?


 Und ich seh mehr Grafikkarten als sonst was 
Btw, taugt n GTS450 SLI-Verbund was? Hab grade ne 450er drin und eigentlich kein Geld für ne komplett neue, mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich dann meine 3 Bildschirme gleichzeitig nutzen kann


----------



## SpLiNtEx (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Joa SLI mit denen ist echt super...Kannst zb. Max Payne 3 auf höchste Einstellungen flüssig spielen


----------



## Cappuandy (9. November 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

_Hey ihr Aero-Cool´s.. 

ich hab ein VS-9 noch relativ Standard wollt demnächst bisl Plexi ran/rein/rauf machen.  (Wenn es los geht, bräucht ich hilfe.)
Derzeit ist nur bisl Beleuchtet.

Innen vom "Geil - Black Dragon" Ram > rotes Licht
Vorne vom "Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo" Propeller > ebenfalls Rotes Licht *Bilder hät ich zwar,aber extrem schlechte Qualli.*

Grüße vom Andy (Aero) Cool_


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. November 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ganz schön schräg, was du da vor hast. Bilderquali ist halb so wild. Ist ja kein Full HD 3D bummsmichtot-Wallpaperforum. 
Zwecks beleuchtung, wie wärs mit fluoreszierendem Acrylglas?


----------



## Cappuandy (10. November 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ganz schön schräg, was du da vor hast.
> Zwecks beleuchtung, wie wärs mit fluoreszierendem Acrylglas ?


 
Schräg, liegt ja immer am/im Auge des Betrachters.. 
Ich glaub ihr erschlagt mich gleich Bild > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben drauf liegt noch mein Headset u.am unteren ende kann man die Manuelle Regler der Lüfter sehn.

Das Acrylglas is ja mal Heavy..  geile sache.
Ich dachte da eher an normales mit LED/SMD streifen an den Seiten das ich evtl. links davon Rot u.rechts davon Blau machen kann, mit nem Knopp zb.
Weil ja der Vegas Duo Blau/Rot LED ist.

Ich glaub dafür müsst ick dann nen neuen Thread auf machen,gell ?

Gruß Andy


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. November 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

 ach meinte nur deine Schrift die schräg is.
Halb so wild, man kann was erkennen. Bissel noch mehr Licht in Raum und schon sieht man noch mehr.
Flexilights sind schon recht praktisch. Aber es gibt da noch mehr.

Wenn du nen Tagebuch machen willst, dann kannst du nen Thread aufmachen. Ansonsten kannst dus auch hier posten. Ist ja nicht nur ein Bilderthread.


----------



## Cappuandy (10. November 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> ach meinte nur deine Schrift die schräg is.
> Wenn du nen Tagebuch machen willst, dann kannst du nen Thread aufmachen.
> Ansonsten kannst dus auch hier posten. Ist ja nicht nur ein Bilderthread.


 
Ahh, meine Schrift.. ok.
Mhh, glaub nen Mod-Tagebuch wäre übertrieben, ick denk ich mach dann nur Bilder u.hier 1 Post dazu, wenns fertig is.
Wenn es denn los geht und ich Hilfe brauch frag ick nochmal..

Das hier sieht interessant aus u. gibts in beiden farben wie ich se haben will.
Hat jmd. mit den -BitFenix Alchemy- Erfahrung, bzg Flexibilität u.Leuchtkraft etc?

Achso, noch ne frage hät ich, woher bekommt man so Aufkleber der Marken die man im Case Verbaut hat?

Grüße Andy


----------



## weizenleiche (8. Dezember 2012)

*|Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Voll ruhig hier (
Hier mein Projekt für den 29.12. (LAN Party)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Servus,

du darfst ruhig Ausführlicher werden. 
Wie ist der Plan? Was willst du genau machen?
Kann man von ausgehen das da keine High-End Hardware rein kommt, wegen der Lan?
Um was für ein Aerocool Gehäuse handelt es sich denn?


----------



## weizenleiche (8. Dezember 2012)

*|Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Och, mal schauen  Aufjedenfall werden die Hochglanzteile mit Plastidip "gedippt" und der Airflow optimiert. Und vielleicht wird die Front auch ganz abgeändert. Bin auch am überlegen den Ausschnitt im Seitenteil zu vergrößern und ein Meshgitter einzusetzen.

Reinkommen soll ein plangeschliffener i7 920 D0, eine HD6990, das Aerocool Strike-X 1100W, 12Gig DDR3 von Mushkin, 1000GB Spinpoint und welches Case das ist könnt ihr ja mal versuchen zu erraten


----------



## winner961 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ist es ein kleines Xpredator x1 oder ein cyborg x


----------



## weizenleiche (8. Dezember 2012)

*|Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nee voll falsch 
Ist ein Cooler Master ....


Quatsch Cyborg X war richtig  aber das hässliche Cyborg X Logo oben ist schon Grund genug das Teil zu modden


----------



## winner961 (8. Dezember 2012)

Sieht so nackig aus wie mein Midgard im gleichen Zustand  aber meins hat oben noch Lüfterslots


----------



## weizenleiche (8. Dezember 2012)

*|Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ja da nehmen die sich alle nix. Das Cyborg X ist aber sehr gut identifizierbar  an den Löchern im Deckel wenn die Haube runter ist. Auf meinem Foto leider schwach zu erkennen


----------



## Cappuandy (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Voll ruhig hier


 
jopp, ich hab schon mal nen groben plan gemacht incl.skizzen etc. aber wird wohl noch bisl dauern.
Ich halt euch auf den laufenden mit meinem AeroC. VS-9.

Grüße u. schonmal viel erfolg AirKnight.


----------



## Christian7185 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

So möchte mal mein kleines Aerocool QS-202 vorstellen.
Bilder Sind leider nicht ganz so gut, wenn ich nee besser Kamera ma in die Finger bekomme gibts bessere.
Am Gehäuse, habe ich die Festplattenschächte komplett entfernt. In der Front wurden die Stege komplett weggefräst für den 140mm Lüfter, damit er ungehinderter Luft anziehen kann.
Das gleiche wurde auch für den 120 mm Lüfter im Heck gemacht. Im Deckel wurde ein Loch für einen 240 Radi geschnitten. Das Plexiglas in der Seitenwand, wurde gegen eins ohne Löcher getauscht und hat ein Display für die Wassertemperatur bekommen. Das Loch unterm Netzteil wurde auf 140mm vergrößert. Die 2,5zoll SSD wurde mit der mitgelieferten Adapterplatte für die großen Schächte am Heck befestigt. Im hinteren Seitendeckel wurde hinterm Sockel ein Loch gefräßt und mit einem 140mm Lüfter versehen. Hoffe habe nichts vergessen. Ist der schönste Rechner den ich für mich persönlich je hatte, hoffe er gefällt euch auch.


----------



## winner961 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Also Christian mir gefällt der kleine ganz gut  das gehäsue hatte ich schon längere zeit als überlegung für ein Langehäuse da es groß und doch klein ist 
Also ich finde das du es gut gemacht hast  und das Kabelmanagment gefällt mir


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Dezember 2012)

*|Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Ich liebe das QS und dein System ist echt schön *.*

Mein Aerocool Case wird wohl leider etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen 

Daher kommt das System erstmal in ein Haf-X ....


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Nabend,

hey AirKnight, meinste nich das für nen Lan-Rechner deine Hardware zu oversized ist? 

*Christian7185* hast ja ein schönen QS Mod.  besonders das Kabelmanagement gefällt.


----------



## Christian7185 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Danke für das Lob, hört man immer gerne. Wegen dem Kabelmanagment, dürft ihr das Ding nicht hinten von innen anschauen. Man hat fast kein Platz für den ganzen Kabelsalat und hinzu kommt dann noch ein leicht erschwertes schließen des Deckels, aber nach langem zwirbeln,verkürzen und verlängern passt dann doch alles hinters Board. 
Werde im Frühling nochma ein QS- 202 holen, dann aber wird's von innen rot lackiert und oben kommt ein 280 Radi rein, ansonsten denke ich wird's wie das jetzige. Viel Spaß an alle beim Modden


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@Bautzner
Man lebt nur einmal 

@Christian
Am genialsten find ich ja die Lösung wie die weißen Kathoden einfach mal zu roten werden


----------



## Christian7185 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

@Christian
Am genialsten find ich ja die Lösung wie die weißen Kathoden einfach mal zu roten werden [/QUOTE]


Danke, habe das total vergessen, die Kathoden sind mit Transparentpapier aus dem Bastelgeschäft umwickelt. Vorteil, man bekommt es in jeder Farbe und ich finde die Farbintensivität super.  Klar LEDs sind unschlagbar, aber die Farbe mit dem Transparentpapier ist besser wie Kathoden die schon von Werk ab Rot leuchten.


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten  Das Aerocool-Projekt startet doch 
Geplant ist das Farbschema Schwarz / Rot.
Es wird keinen Hochglanz mehr geben, sondern nur noch Dip 
Suche btw. noch einen Projektpartner der mir quasi als beratende Funktion zur Seite steht, wer bock hat sagt bitte bescheid


----------



## ronnykisser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

hallo @ all,

bin neu hier und wollte mich mal hier mit einreihen mit meinem vor kurzem selbst gebauten Aerocool-Projekt zeigen...
ist mein erster eigenbau pc vom grunde auf!
bin offen für kritik! 

AeroCool STRIKE-X-One



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß das case ist nicht sehr beliebt, aber mir gefällts! vor allem preis/leistung! geschmacksache eben...
MfG


----------



## Cappuandy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



ronnykisser schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> bin neu hier und wollte mich mal hier mit einreihen mit meinem vor kurzem selbst gebauten Aerocool-Projekt zeigen...
> ist mein erster eigenbau pc vom grunde auf!
> bin offen für kritik!


 
Herzlich willkommen ..

das mit der Gehäuse/Geschmackssache stimmt natürlich.

Abgesehen davon, gefällt mir die Grundidee die da hintersteckt.
Blau/Rot will ich bei mir auch machen. Kabelmanagement ist immer sone sache.. 
Hät da auch gleich mal ne frage: Die Lüfterschrauben, was sind das für welche und woher?

Grüße Andy


----------



## ronnykisser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

hallo Andy,

wollte eigentlich nur rot haben aber da der XTS100H mit blauer beleuchtung ab werk kommt und ich noch zwei 120er in blau liegen hatte dachte ich mir "probiers mal".
weiß auch noch nicht ob ich noch komplett auf rot umsteig...
ums kabelmanagement hab ich mir noch keinen großen kopf gemacht, hauptsache die kiste rennt erstmal - kommt zeit / kommt tat! 

lüfterschrauben sind keine schrauben - sind gummiaufhängungen von alpenföhn genannt case-spätzle hab ich nur ein paar killernieten aufesetzt 

MfG


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

...wenn die jetzt noch schön gerade wären... DANN würds auch killer aussehen. Ansonsten aber finefine.


----------



## ronnykisser (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

...sind eben nur aufgesteckt auf gummi und einmal drangekommen sind se wieder schief...


----------



## B4C4RD! (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hi.hi 

Ich meld Mich auch mal wieder zu Wort  Ich hab vor Mir'n nVidia-Logo an mein heißgeliebtes Xpredator zu braten. Sei es nur Gesprayed oder reingeschnitten mit hintergrundlicht 

Jemand ne idee wie,wo & wieso?


----------



## Aeromax48 (14. April 2013)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hier mal der ganz Große. Den hatte glaub ich sonst noch keiner ^^ 
Strike X ST



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch mein alter Syclone:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Direkten Größenvergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. September 2013)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Oh, fast vergessen das es noch den Thread gibt! 

Hey *Aeromax48*, Klasse Gehäuse die du da hast.  das Strike-X ST ist echt ein Riese!


*AirKnight*, hast du nun einen Projektpartner gefunden?


Im Anhang, Maximum Aircooling im Xpredator^^.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schade das hier keiner eine Aerocool DS Pink Edition hat.


----------



## B4C4RD! (16. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Also bei Mir hat sich was veraendert 

Ich hab mein Xpredator jetz seit knapp nem Jahr nicht mehr, bin zu Cooler-Master gewechselt


----------



## pod-user (16. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Bin mit meinem Aerocool Strike-X ST sehr zufrieden ob wohl
mir der SATA HOT SWAP Port weg gegrillt ist scheint ein Serienfehler zu sein

Aktuell ist leider meine Digicam Kaputt werde bald auf meinem Sysprofile Bilder nachreichen

Es ist aktuell eine Gigabyte R 280X Rev 2 verbaut sowie ein 	GIGABYTE X58A-UD7 Mainboard
Welches ich für 50 Euro ausschließlich als Defekt gekauft habe

Da ich nicht glauben könnte das es wirklich Kaputt ist habe ich es mir gekauft bei Kleinanzeigen hehe
Es schaut aus wie neu und Funktioniert besten ohne Probleme, da hab ich echt Glück gehabt
Aber ich weiß was diese Boards so alles aus halten Aktuelle Bilder gibts auf meinem Profile zu sehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Also bei Mir hat sich was veraendert
> 
> Ich hab mein Xpredator jetz seit knapp nem Jahr nicht mehr, bin zu Cooler-Master gewechselt


 

Schande über dein Haupt!  was hast du denn mit deinem Xpredator gemacht? O_o


Man kommt immer wieder ins Staunen beim Strike-X ST, es ist einfach nur extrem Groß. 


Endlich hat Aerocool ein ITX Gehäuse, sieht aber noch zu sehr nach Konsole aus. Da wären wa wohl noch bissel warten, bis es da noch mehr Auswahl gibt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



> Endlich hat Aerocool ein ITX Gehäuse, sieht aber noch zu sehr nach Konsole aus. Da wären wa wohl noch bissel warten, bis es da noch mehr Auswahl gibt.


mag daran liegen das nahezu jeder Hersteller auf den Steammaschine Hype aufspringen will.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> mag daran liegen das nahezu jeder Hersteller auf den Steammaschine Hype aufspringen will.


 
Kann man auch nicht verdenken, wollen ja alle was vom Kuchen. 

Irgendwie sieht das AeroCool QS-102 White Edition aus wie ne Xbox. 

Der aktuelle Stand:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kevin123 (19. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Kann man auch nicht verdenken, wollen ja alle was vom Kuchen.
> 
> Irgendwie sieht das AeroCool QS-102 White Edition aus wie ne Xbox.
> 
> ...


 
Eine frage wo ist da eigentlich das Netzteil?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Netzteilposition: vorne oben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich hierbei um ein AeroCool XPredator Evil Black Edition mit Sichtfenster. Leider ist das Frontpanel kaputt gegenagen und deshalb habe ich noch alle Lüfter ausgeschlachtet und seit dem steht es so rum.

Kann man bei AeroCool das Frontpanel nachbestellen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schade das des gute Stück nur bei dir rumsteht. 
Leider gibts da kein Support auf Plastikteile. Schon mal bei ebay geschaut?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Schade. Bei Eby finde ich auch nichts. Eventuell ist die Platine noch ok. Das Startkabel fürs Mainboard, welches das Bootsignal gibt ist bei mir durchgebrannt und hat auch ncoh mein Mainboard zerlegt. Aber vielleicht ist nur das Kabel kaputt. Die anderen Kabel gehen alle noch denke ich mal. Die Plantine ist ja Modular. Des weiteren fehlt mir ein Festplattenkäfig. Und die beiden 230mm Lüfter, wobei es da günstig welche gibt.

Ich würde es gern wieder Betriebsbereit machen. Aber die Teile zu bekommen, ist das Problem


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Weiß nicht ob es was bringt, aber evt. im Markplatz Kaufgesuch starten.


----------



## weizenleiche (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Moin.... Bau dir doch einfach mit Plexiglas ein Gehäuse um das Gehäuse


----------



## PC GAMER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Hey Leute,

ich habe das Xpredator Gehäuse und würde gerne die Plexiglas Seite komplett mit Plexiglas haben, habt ihr für mich Tipps bevor ich unnötig Geld verschwende ? 

Mit gamerlichen Grüßen


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Servus PC GAMER, die Schablone hast du ja schon. 
Solls nur einfaches Plexi sein? Oder darf es auch mit Special Effects sein?  Caseking.de » Modding » Material
Gibts evt. bei dir Baumärkte die auch zuschneiden? Ansonsten Acrylglas PLEXIGLAS ® Zuschnitte Plexiglasscheiben günstig kaufen Shop Plexiglasscheibe


----------



## PC GAMER (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*

Mit welcher dicke sollte ich das Plexiglas nehmen ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Mit welcher dicke sollte ich das Plexiglas nehmen ?


 
3_mm_


----------



## PC GAMER (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: |Zeigt her, eure Aerocool Gehäuse|*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> 3_mm_


 
Danke 
Ich werde mal schauen woher ich das Plexiglas herhole und dann kommen Bilder hier rein


----------

